# Oops!We're in the Elemental Chaos!(Up next:Everyone)



## Atanatotatos (Dec 9, 2008)

After having repelled several attack by the minions of Sxaraneen, the powerful demonic lord you're opposing, you have finally decided to switch to offensive, and attack its lair to end its menace once and for all.
Thanks to the help of an ally of yours, a theurge seer, you have managed to locate its tower. To your surprise, it is not in the Abyss, but in the Elemental Chaos. Not a very pleasant place to be anyway.
After dutiful preparations, you step into the portal to your destination.

The trip is so swift you almost don't notice; but when you open your eyes again... Man, it's hot! As the portal disappears behind you, Your skin dries instantly; in front of you, high walls of flame; under your feet, the ground is covered with warm volcanic ash. You have apparently entered a fire-prevalent region. You are in a roughly round-shaped area surrounded by tall, jagged walls of rock.
What's worse, in front of you a frightening troop is guarding the place. A Goristro, huge and terrible, guards the only way out; At his side, a Fire Giant, richly clothed turns around to look at you. And then azers, fire archons and hell hounds. And a fearsome giant of rock radiating flames around it.

View attachment 37779

[sblock=notes]Not much to be said about the map. The terrain here has no particular features excpet those flames, which will not be healthy to pass through  One square of flames grans concealment is intersected. More than one, line of sight is blocked.
Kozaar is large size because he's riding a griffon.
If you want to know about those monsters, start rolling knowledge checks. One roll per skill is sufficient.[/sblock]

[sblock=Monster Knowledge][sblock=Eiran]Fire archon Blazesteel: fire-type elemental humanoid. Fast and able in melee, particularly when backed up by allies. Can cause an outburst of fire when severely wounded.

Fire archon Ash Disciple: fire-type eleental humanoid. Very dangerous at range, possessing a number of fire-based explosive powers. It is able to teleport in the vicinity of fire creatures.

Azer Beastlord: fire elemental humanoid. These guys grow up and train elemental beasts and use them in combat. They can coordinate the beasts' attacks and help them recover their spent strenght. When two or more Azers are near, they cause flames to appear in-between them.

Goristro: elemental demon humanoid. It's a very strong demon, very dangerous to approach, and capable of frighteningly powerful charging attacks that push their foes on the ground. 

Rockfire Dreadnough:elemental earth and fire magical beast. A strong giant made of fiery stones; swings its rocky fists at enemies in melee, and hurls its own pieces of molten rock at range. The air in their vicinity is painfully hot.

Fire Giant Forgecaller:elemental giant humanoid. A fire giant that attacks with a fiery mace nearby enemies and evokes pillars of fire on farther ones. Can occasionally send out a burst of flames in its surroundings.

Firebred Hell Hounds:elemental fire beasts;fierce hounds covered in flames, their bite burns and their barks send out breaths of fire; they can also burn surrounding enemies.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2008)

*Sharm, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Sharm moves to G13 and attacks! (using Cleave to keep it simple)  Ooops, got ahead of myself there.  (I'm just so anxious!)

initiative=28 initiative (1d20+16=28)


----------



## Victim (Dec 9, 2008)

Serena smiles, "It would be a great help to us if you stood aside.  We'll be making some room at the top for you all..."    Of course, her insight had already informed her that her effort was futile.

[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1849634/

1d20+14; → [14,14] = (28) Initiative 1
 1d20+14;→ [18,14] = (32) Initiative 2 (THIS ONE)

 1d20+22; → [5,22] = (27) Arcana knowledge
1d20+20; → [6,20] = (26) Dungeoneering knowledge
1d20+22; → [18,22] = (40) Relgion knowledge
1d20+20 → [17,20] = (37) Nature knowledge[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2008)

*Sharm, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Sharm scowls at Serena, but doesn't move.  "If you're so awfully fast, it won't hurt you a bit to go AROUND me."


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 9, 2008)

Monsters initiative
Kozaar initiative

It is a fire archon in chainmail vests that notices you first and reacts faster. He turns to face you and emits a crackling sound, like that of a flame burning suddenly:
[sblock=Primordial]Master!! Intruders from the mortal world![/sblock]
Then it disappears in a burst of flames, and reappears an instant later on the frontline of the monster group, raises its fiery arms to the sky and invokes a rain of fire upon your heads. Behind Kozaar's back, the whole group is invested in flames. Sharm, Brudd and Devastation manage to avoid most of the flames but Senara is burned badly. Eiran is too slow to move, but reacts creating a magical protection that shields him, though some of the flames reach him nevertheless when they hit the ground. However, all are slighlty scorched, except Devastation, thanks to his innate resistance to fire.

View attachment 37786

[sblock=initiative and status]Brudd and Sharm suffer 8 fire damage, Eiran 17 and 5 ongoing fire dmg(save ends), and Senara 24 and ongoing 5 fire dmg(save ends)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1850175
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1850206/



-Fire Archon 1
-Devastation HP:131/131, HS:8/8, AP:1 SW:1 (resist fire 15)
-Senara HP:84/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1, ongoing fire 5 (save ends) 
-Goristro
-Sharm HP:137/145, HS:14/14, AP:1 SW:1
-Eiran HP:101/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 
-Brudd HP:123/131+5 HS:11/11, AP:1 SW:1
-Fire Archon 2
-Rockfire Dreadnought
-Azer 1
-Azer 2
-Fire Giant
-Kozaar HP:159/159, HS:15/15, AP:1 SW:1 
-Hell Hound 1
-Hell Hound 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 10, 2008)

Senara cries out in pain as she's burned by the archon's lingering flames.  She dives to the ground and rolls, extinguishing the fire.  Then she springs to her feet gracefully - no doubt aided by her magic boots - and brings her orb up to her face.  Arcane bubbles, swirling with hypnotic color, emerge from her implement and drift across the battlefild.  They explode in a mindnumbing barrage of light upon striking a fire giant.

[sblock=Action]Take 5 ongoing fire.
Move Action: Move to E15

Standard Action: 
Prismatic Burst: Abu2 within 20: +22 v W. H: 3d6+12 radiant and blinded UENT
Target: Q6.  Roll Lookup

1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [15,22] = *(37)* Goristro
1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [12,22] = (34) 

1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [3,22] = (25) Azer
1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [5,22] = *(27)* 

1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [8,22] = (30) Azer 2
1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [11,22] = *(33)* 

1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [15,22] = *(37)* Fire Archon
1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [3,22] = (25) 

1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [6,22] = *(28)* Fire Archon 2
1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [6,22] = (28) 

1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [17,22] = *(39)* Fire Giant
1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [9,22] = (31) 

1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [20,22] = *(42)* Hell Hound, CRIT!
1d20+22; 1d20+22 → [14,22] = (36) 

Goristro Azer Azer2 Fire Archon Fire Archon2 Fire Giant Hellhound Terrifying Insight: roll twice

If Senara misses a target, she's Dazed until the end of her next turn

Roll Lookup
HIT: 3d6+12; 1d20 → [3,1,1,12] = (17) radiant damge and blind

CRIT damage to hell hound: Roll Lookup
5d6 → [2,5,2,4,3] = (16) psychic

Save: Roll Lookup
3d6+12; 1d20 → [11] = (11) 


[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
HP 79/108.  9/9.  AP 1.  (Dazed UENT? - does not grant CA) 


[sblock=Powers used]
Prismatic Burst, E

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 10, 2008)

Devastation springs into action, hoping to strike a decisive early blow.  As he moves forward he draws his magical shuriken, and he releases it in a fluid toss toward the looming rock-like creature.

[sblock=ooc]Move Action: Move to I12
Minor Action: Draw shuriken
Standard Action: Dimming Blow vs. Rockfire Dreadnought, hits AC 24 for 24 damage and Dev. is invisible to the dreadnought until the end of his next turn.
And invisible castle shows its love for my characters once again.  [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 10, 2008)

While Devastation's shuriken bounces off the elemental's stony skin, Senara's attack has a devastating effect on the group of monsters. All her targets but one are scorched by her arcane light and blinded by it. The Goristro's skin is apparently immune to the direct attack, but its eyes are badly hurt by it. Only one of the Azers manages to cover his eyes effectively.
However, the use of her seer powers put great strain upon Senara's mind, and she is left confused for a few moments.

The Goristro roars incredibly loudly, covering its eyes with its enormous clawed hands.
Enraged beyond any immagination, the frightening creature charges straight forward, swinging its horned head violently around. The creature carelessly runs through the fire auras of two of its allies, suffering some minor scorches, but Devastation is right on its path, and he's so unlucky to be violently hit by an upward gore swing, and tossed violently aside to the ground, barely avoiding the walls of flame.

View attachment 37795


[sblock=initiative and status]
Devastation misses. Senara hits all but Azer, and she's Dazed.
The goristro charges towards the group and hits Devastation despite the penalty (rolled 19...);Devastation takes 23 dmg, is pushed 2 (luckily not through the flames) and knocked prone.

-Fire Archon 1 -17 hp, Blind
-Devastation HP:108/131, HS:8/8, AP:1 SW:1, prone
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1, Dazed TENT [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst[/sblock]  
-Goristro -15 hp Blind, radiant resistance 
-Sharm HP:137/145, HS:14/14, AP:1 SW:1
-Eiran HP:101/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 +4 AC and Ref TENT [sblock=expended]Shield[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:123/131+5 HS:11/11, AP:1 SW:1
-Fire Archon 2 -17 hp, Blind
-Rockfire Dreadnought
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 -17 hp, Blind
-Fire Giant -17 hp, Blind
-Kozaar HP:159/159, HS:15/15, AP:1 SW:1 
-Hell Hound 1 -33 hp, Blind
-Hell Hound 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 10, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Would it make a difference if I remembered that Dimming Blow is vs. Reflex, not AC?  24 is probably still too low, but I figured it was worth a check.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 10, 2008)

[sblock=redclaw]It was definitely worth a check  Though, unfortunately it's too low anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

*Sharm, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Sharm strides boldly to G13, letting out a horriffic roar as he does so and he attacks and marks the azer in G12.  

Raw attack roll = nat 20! Raw roll for Sharm's first attack (1d20=20)

OOC:  FYI I don't expect to be able to post again until tomorrow evening (US Central time)


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 10, 2008)

[sblock=leif]







Leif said:


> Sharm strides boldly to G13, letting out a horriffic roar as he does so and he attacks and marks the azer in G12.
> 
> Raw attack roll = nat 20! Raw roll for Sharm's first attack (1d20=20)
> 
> OOC:  FYI I don't expect to be able to post again until tomorrow evening (US Central time)




Uhm... Leif, that is a flame in G12, not an Azer. Maybe the map is a bit unclear? All creatures are labeled with their names. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

OOC:  Ahhh, oops!  Well, in that case, looks like the nearest opponent is Goristro, so that's who Sharm would have gone after. Eeeeek!


----------



## Annalist (Dec 10, 2008)

Taking the fight to Sxaraneen in his own domain was a bold move. Some might even say suicidal. Eiran, who most people regarded as slightly crazy anyway, whole-heartedly supported the decision. _The demon lord must pay for what he's done!_

Drifts of white ash swirled around the Wizard's booted feet as he stepped through the _planar portal_ and surveyed the volcanic landscape. Inhospitable flames crackled throughout the surrounding area creating dangerous terrain. _Well, at least it's not the Abyss,_ he thought somewhat gratefully.

No sooner had Eiran started to get his bearings than an explosive blast engulfed him and his companions. Instinctively conjuring a glimmering _shield_ for protection, he was able to block the brunt of the attack in time. But it was still a close call and he now had the scorch marks to prove it. _Ow. Talk about a warm welcome._

Annoyed that his favorite robe had gotten singed, the irate Elementalist turned to blast the perpetrator. But before he could unleash his mystic might upon the Ash Disciple, Devastation and Senara had already made counterattacks of their own. He whistled in quiet surprise. _Wow, they're quick._

But their enemies were no slouches either. Eiran watched helplessly as an immense Goristro bore down on the hapless Tiefling Rogue in retaliation. He winced in sympathy as Devastation was knocked to the side. _That did not look like fun,_ he cringed. Momentarily torn between wanting to blast the Goristro or pressing the advantage Senara had gained with her _prismatic burst_, the young Wizard stood transfixed.

"Damnit," he cursed. Hoping that one of the warriors would be able to rush to the Tiefling's aid, Eiran invoked an _ice storm_ on top of the group that the Ash Disciple was a part of. _Ha, let's see how you like some of your own medicine!_

[sblock=Round 1 Actions]*Minor:* Think bad thoughts about the enemies.
*Move:* None
*Standard:* Cast _ice storm_ at P9.
*Free:* Designate Fire Giant with Orb of Imposition. (Wis 17)

*Ice Storm*
*Daily* * *Arcane, Cold, Implement, Zone*
*Standard Action* / *Area* burst 3 within 20 squares
*Target:* Each creature in burst
*Attack:* Intelligence vs. Fortitude
*Hit:* 2d8 + Intelligence modifier cold damage, and the target is immobilized (save ends).
*Miss:* Half damage, and the target is slowed (save ends).
*Effect:* The burst creates a zone of ice. The zone is difficult terrain until the end of the encounter or for 5 minutes.

Attack Rolls (lookup):
1d20+22 = 32 vs. Archon #1
1d20+22 = 32 vs. Archon #2
1d20+22 = 35 vs. Azer #1
1d20+22 = 39 vs. Azer #2
1d20+22 = 35 vs. Giant
1d20+22 = 24 vs. Hound #1
1d20+22 = 36 vs. Hound #2

Damage Roll (lookup):
2d8+12 = 26[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 10, 2008)

Sharm makes his way through his allies and reaches the enormous Goristro. The minotaur, though dwarfed by the Demon's size, strikes it with a powerful blow of its maul, unbalancing it. Sharm himself is invigorated by his own attack.

Meanwhile, Eiran casts his magic, and several foes are caught in his attack. More than a few are completely immobilized by the cold.

View attachment 37812

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 1]
Sharm hits with Crushing surge and deals 17 dmg, marks the Goristro, and gains 5 temporary hps.
Ice storm hits: Archon 1 and 2, Azer 1 and 2, Giant, Hound 2

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM

-Fire Archon 1 -43 hp, Blind (end Senara's turn), Immobilized (save -2)
-Devastation HP:108/131, HS:8/8, AP:1 SW:1, prone
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1, Dazed TENT [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst[/sblock]  
-Goristro -49 hp Blind(Senara's turn), Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:137/145+5t, HS:14/14, AP:1 SW:1
-Eiran HP:101/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 +4 AC and Ref TENT  [sblock=expended]Shield, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:123/131+5t HS:11/11, AP:1 SW:1
-Fire Archon 2 -43 hp, Blind(Senara's turn), Immobilized (save -2)
-Rockfire Dreadnought
-Azer 1 -26, Immobile(save -2)
-Azer 2 -43 hp, Blind (Senara's turn), immobile(save -2)
-Fire Giant -43 hp, Blind (senara's turn),Immobile(save at -5)
-Kozaar HP:159/159, HS:15/15, AP:1 SW:1 
-Hell Hound 1 -46 hp, Blind(senara's turn), slowed(save -2)
-Hell Hound 2 -26 hp, Immobile(save -2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Dec 10, 2008)

*Brudd HP 128/131, AC 41 Fort 32 Reflex 31 Will 32*

Brudd grins, this being pretty much the exact ally a Priest of Kord enjoyed being up - a back ally where people "tried" to beat you up, with optional realistic urine scent. He swaggers forward towards the Goristo and invokes the wrath of Kord.

"Boss lets show this bunch of toasty inbred whelps the wrath of Kord!" A brilliant white radiance shoots forth from the Minotaur enveloping the Goristo, the Rockfire Dreadnaught, and Devestation in the holy power of Kord.

The Minotaur then invokes the magic of his boots nimbly darting forward to place himself between the prone rogue and the Dreadnaught.

"Lets see how ye like having this bull by the horns ye glorified slag heap!" He taunts gleefully.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Move= Move to I11
Standard=Mantle of Glory
Minor=Use Boots of the Fencing Master to shift to I9


Mantle of Glory, Dreadnaught, Goristo (1d20+19=20, 1d20+21=40, 2d10=5) Rolled the 2d10, but did not add in the +11 bonus, so total 16 radiant damage.Extra healing from Gloves of Healing and Wis. (1d6+5=7) 
Devestation can spend a healing surge with a +7 bonus.

PLEASE NOTE THAT ACCORDING TO THE MM PAGE 282 VARIABLE RESISTANCE CANNOT APPLY TO RADIANT DAMAGE.

Brudd gains a +1 item bonus to AC and Reflex as he shifted wearing The Boots of the Fencing Master. He also gains a +4 bonus to his weapon damage next round thanks to the Fist of kord.

I removed the temp HP as I believe it goes first rather than regular hp.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 10, 2008)

Brudd's bold intervention relieves Devastation of his pain, and his light hurts the blinded Goristro, more and more furious. The Dreadnight, however, is unarmed.
And, while in the background one of the Archons struggles in vain to free it self of the ice, the firestone beast does move. The Dreadnought walks straight through the flames, reaching his chest, ignoring the temperature. As he gets closer to Brudd, its fire waves over him, and a huge fist of incandescent rock slams into him. 
The two Azers can do little, but manage to free their feet from the ice sticking the to the ground.
The Fire Giant in the back row is still covering his eys with a bulky hand. He yells something in the language of demons: [sblock=Primordial]"Useless! Useless slaves!! Kill those filthy mortals!![/sblock] and waves his hand in the general direction of the party,confused; after a few moments, his hand shines with a red light, and the air among Senara, Eiran and Kozaar bursts in fire. Both wizard react quickly and the flames cannot touch them, but Kozaar and his griffon  are burned and catch fire. The fire giant has managed to melt the ice trapping him with the fire of his power. 

View attachment 37818

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 1]
Sharm hits with Crushing surge and deals 17 dmg, marks the Goristro, and gains 5 temporary hps.
Ice storm hits: Archon 1 and 2, Azer 1 and 2, Giant, Hound 2

Brudd hits the Goristro. The fire Archon 2 fails its save (and cannot do a thing,really). The Dreadnought hits Brudd that suffers 8 dmg,+8 fire dmg, and is also burned by the elemental aura for 10 dmg.
Both the Azers made their save.
Kozaar and his griffon are hit, the griffon takes 10 fire dmg, and 10 ongoing (save ends), Kozaar is hit by the critical and takes 19 fire dmg -2 for his resistance, and 10 ongoing fire dmg(save ends).
The fire giat makes his save

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM

note:I hadn't included the griffon, but it wasn'nt relevant till now. But it's there, as Kozaar's size testifies 

-Fire Archon 1 -43 hp, Blind (end Senara's turn), Immobilized (save -2)
-Devastation HP:131/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1, prone
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1, Dazed TENT [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst[/sblock]  
-Goristro -65 hp Blind(Senara's turn), Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:137/145+5t, HS:14/14, AP:1 SW:1
-Eiran HP:101/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 +4 AC and Ref TENT  [sblock=expended]Shield, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:102/131 HS:11/11, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -43 hp, Blind(Senara's turn), Immobilized (save -2)
-Rockfire Dreadnought
-Azer 1 -26
-Azer 2 -43 hp, Blind (Senara's turn)
-Fire Giant -43 hp, Blind (senara's turn)
-Kozaar HP:142/159, HS:15/15, AP:1 SW:1, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save)
-Griffon HP:88/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save)
-Hell Hound 1 -46 hp, Blind(senara's turn), slowed(save -2)
-Hell Hound 2 -26 hp, Immobile(save -2)
[/sblock]

ooc: phew, tough round to track. Hope i didn't forget anything this time.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

OOC:  Great job, Ata!  And luckily, I think I might be starting to catch onto this.  Thanks for talking me into sticking around.  One question though:  What does the abbreviation SW stand for??


----------



## Halford (Dec 10, 2008)

Brudd exhales and paws the ground with his hooves, eager to pay back every last singed hair in Kord's name.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

Second Wind!  I always forget about that, too! Thanks, Halford.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

*Sharm*

[sblock=Atanatotatos]You have Sharm's hp listed as 137/145+5t.  But don't the Temporary hp raise his current hp as well at his total hp?  He has only taken 8 damage, hasn't he?[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 10, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]







Leif said:


> Ata:  You have Sharm's hp listed as 137/145+5t.  But don't the Temporary hp raise his current hp as well at his total hp?  He has only taken 8 damage, hasn't he?




Nope, they're listed separately and temporary hp is lost first when damage is taken. So for example, should you take 8 dmg again, you temp hp would be consumed, and you would take 3 hp dmg.[/sblock]

ooc:guys, please discuss things and ask questions in the OOC thread, so we can keep the IC straight.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

*Sharm Brassback*

[sblock=Atanatotatos]Ok, now I think I get it: Temp hp, don't heal damage already done, they just act as a "buffer" against future damage, right?  Ooops, didn't see your earlier post about questions, until I had already posted this.  Sorry.[/sblock]

Sharm will next use his L17 encounter exploit, Boggling Smash against the Goristro.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 10, 2008)

Kozaar and Feather, his griffon, take off and land in the middle of the ice field, moving to O9,O10,P9,P10. He unleashes a massive blast of his breath weapon on his enemies. 

[sblock]
Minor Action, Frost Breath Weapon
Roll Lookup
1d20+21 → [19,21] = (40) Azer 2 (additional +2 from CA)
1d20+21 → [20,21] = (41) Fire Archon 2, CRIT (additional +2 from CA)
1d20+21 → [11,21] = (32) Fire Archon 1
1d20+21 → [5,21] = (26) Fire Giant (additional +2 from CA)
1d20+21 → [9,21] = (30) Hell Hound 1 (additional +2 from CA)
1d20+21 → [11,21] = (32) Azer 1

Breath Weapon Damage:
Roll Lookup
2d10+10 → [9,3,10] = (22) Cold Damage
Critical does 30 cold damage

In addition, breath weapon does 5 ongoing damage (save ends) due to Inner Dragon PP. 

In additional, Kozaar has CA against any enemy with a Cold Vulnerability thanks to his feats. Now any enemy hit with his breath weapon will also have a Cold Vulnerability 5. 
[/sblock]

Kozaar bangs his axe against his shield, roaring "Come at me, dogs! All at once or one at a time, it makes no difference to me!" As his enraged enemies move closer, he strikes at them with his axe.

[sblock]
Come and Get It, using Frost Weapon
Pulls Azer 2 8 to N8, Archon 2 to O8, Hell Hound 1 to Q9, Azer 1 to Q10.
Roll Lookup
1d20+24 → [14,24] = (38) Azer 2 (additional +2 from CA)
1d20+24 → [6,24] = (30) Archon 2 (additional +2 from CA)
1d20+24 → [3,24] = (27) Archon 1
1d20+24 → [17,24] = (41) Hell Hound 1 (additional +2 from CA)
1d20+24 → [20,24] = (44) Azer 1, CRIT
Kozaar will also have CA on any enemy struck by his breath weapon. 

Come and Get It Damage:
Roll Lookup
1d12+16 → [3,16] = (19) Cold damage

Critical Damage:
Roll Lookup
4d6; 2d12+28 → [3,3,2,4] = (12)
4d6; 2d12+28 → [1,11,28] = (40)
Critical does 52 Cold Damage.

Also, any enemy hit by Kozaar's breath weapon will have Cold Vulnerability 5, so that may be an additional 5 damage. Any any enemy hit by his axe will now also have it. Kozaar marks all the enemies he attacks.
[/sblock]

With all the cold around him, from the freezing terrain to his own axe, Kozaar extinguishes the flames afflicting him.

[sblock]
Kozaar's save
Roll Lookup
1d20 → [15] = (15)

Feather's save
Roll Lookup
1d20 → [6] = (6)
[/sblock]

_Kozaar takes 8 damage from his ongoing fire at the start of his turn. However, Feather is protected by Impenetrable Barding, granting her Resistance 10 to all damage. I believe that she is unharmed._


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 11, 2008)

Kozaar's raid has a great effect on the enemies, more and more confused and shocked. 
However, it's their turn to react and Kozaar is surrounded by monsters. The Hell Hound that had approached the Dragonborn on his challenge bites at him, but can't reach the capable rider. However, it seems its innate flame has melt all the ice surrounding it. 
The other fiery hound barks horribly at Kozaar, furious that it still can't move, and a gout of flame erupts from its jaws, catching in it Kozaar, Feather, and even one of the Azers. The latter, however, is unscathed by the fire.
The Hound is still imprisoned by the ice, though.

The first Fire Archon to act is still suffering badly from the cold attacks, but it yells a few crackling invocations in its strange language and releases a great blast of flame that waves on Kozaar, his mount and the Hell Hound. While the Dragonborn and the Griffon don't suffer great damage by the flame, they catch fire, and the burst is so powerful that they are swept away right into the flames erupting from the ground at their back. Fortunately, both Kozaar and Feather manage to avoid entering the flames, and fall to the ground just before them; unfortunately, this also means Kozaar is dismounted.
The Archon is still stuck in the ice.

View attachment 37846

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 1]
Hammerhead: You're right, Feather was unharmed, sorry, forgot about the Barding. 
Dragon Breath hits: Azer 1,Azer 2,Fire Archon,  Fire Archon 2, Hell Hound 1.
Fire archon 2 can't shift to Kozaar because it's immobilized. Come and Get it attack hits: Azer2,Hell Hound 1, Azer 1. 
Kozaar has entered the Hell Hound's aura so he takes 6 
fire dmg -2 due to resistance.
The Hell Hound takes cold dmg but makes both saves.
Kozaar takes 17-2 fire dmg from the Hell Hound 2, Feather 17-10. The beast fails its save.
The Fire archon hits Kozaar and Feather for 11 fire dmg (-2 and -10) and 10 fire ongoing.They're pushed 2 squares and into the flames. Since that is hazardous terrain, they get a save to fall prone instead, and succeed. Kozaar is dismounted and both are prone.
The fire Archon fails its saves.

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM

-Fire Archon 1 -75 hp, Blind (end Senara's turn), Immobilized (save -2), ongoing cold 5(save), vulnerability cold 5(Kozaar's turn), marked by Kozaar 
-Devastation HP:131/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1, prone
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1, Dazed TENT [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst[/sblock]  
-Goristro -65 hp Blind(Senara's turn), Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:137/145+5t, HS:14/14, AP:1 SW:1
-Eiran HP:101/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 +4 AC and Ref TENT  [sblock=expended]Shield, 
Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:102/131 HS:11/11, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -73 hp, Blind(Senara's turn), Immobilized (save -2), Cold vulnerability 5(Kozaar's turn), Cold ongoing 5(save), marked by Kozaar
-Rockfire Dreadnought
-Azer 1 -105 hp, cold vulnerability 5(Kozaar's turn), ongoing cold 5(save), marked by Kozaar
-Azer 2 -89 hp, Blind (Senara's turn), cold Vulnerability 5(Kozaar's turn), ongoing cold 5, marked by Kozaar
-Fire Giant -43 hp, Blind (senara's turn), marked by Kozaar
-Kozaar HP:106/159, HS:15/15, AP:1 SW:1, ongoing fire 10 (save), Prone [sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it[/sblock]
-Feather HP:90/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save)x2, Prone
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp, Blind(senara's turn), Cold vulerability 5(Kozaar's turn), marked by Kozaar
-Hell Hound 2 -26 hp, Immobile(save -2)[/sblock]

OOC:HH, great action.  This was a nightmare to do. It'll be a miracle if I got it right.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

With unruffled calm, Devastation rises from his prone position and smoothly draws his magical dagger.  He controls the anger that burns inside him and lets his dagger speak for him.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: Stand up
Minor Action: draw +4 Footpad's Friend dagger
Standard Action: Hounding Strike vs. Goristro, hits Will 34 for 33 total damage, and Devastation has combat advantage and a +7 to all defenses against the Goristro until the end of my next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 11, 2008)

Devastation's dagger pierces painfully the flesh of the Goristro under its arm, but the beast can't do nothing but roar in fury and turn around aimlessly.
Senara unleashes a storm of cold that rages on about half of her targets, and partially hides several monsters from the group, and vice-versa. As she shakes her head, she regains her composure.
Meanwile, the Goristro has finally regained the use of its eyes. He turns to look around and find who caused it all that pain. The first creature it sees, Sharm, by its feet, becomes the target of its rage. The demon madly swings its enormous punches at the Minotaur, that suffers quite a bit of damage from the blows.

View attachment 37855

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 2]
The Goristro's hit by Hounding Strike.
Winter's wrath damage is 19(1+6+12);it hits: Fire Archon, Azer, Azer 2 (i'm sorry, I rolled nothing over 10...); 
The Goristro hits Sharm with two slams (heck, I rolled a 15 and 16!) for 28 and 12 dmg respectively


NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     The Deep blue square marks the area of Winter's Wrath instead. The zone grants concealment and anyone starting its turn there takes 7 cold dmg.



-Fire Archon 1 -99 hp, Immobilized (save -2), ongoing cold 5(save), vulnerability cold 5(Kozaar's turn), marked by Kozaar 
-Devastation HP:131/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7 defenses vs Goristro TENT, CA vs Goristro [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow[/sblock]
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath[/sblock]  
-Goristro -98 hp  Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:102/145, HS:14/14, AP:1 SW:1
-Eiran HP:101/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 +4 AC and Ref TENT  [sblock=expended]Shield, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:102/131 HS:11/11, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -73 hp, Immobilized (save -2), Cold vulnerability 5(Kozaar's turn), Cold ongoing 5(save), marked by Kozaar
-Rockfire Dreadnought
-Azer 1 -129 hp, cold vulnerability 5(Kozaar's turn), ongoing cold 5(save), marked by Kozaar
-Azer 2 -113 hp, cold Vulnerability 5(Kozaar's turn), ongoing cold 5, marked by Kozaar
-Fire Giant -43 hp, marked by Kozaar
-Kozaar HP:106/159, HS:15/15, AP:1 SW:1, ongoing fire 10 (save), Prone, [sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it[/sblock]
-Feather HP:90/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save)x2, Prone
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp, Cold vulerability 5(Kozaar's turn), marked by Kozaar
-Hell Hound 2 -26 hp, Immobile(save -2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2008)

*Sharm, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Scratch post #23, Sharm will use his Relentless Assailant power (L19 daily)

Str vs. AC = 15 +2+10+4=31   that's more like it!
1d20+5=15

damage, if that's a hit which I doubt, is 4[w] +5 [34], and Sharm can spend a healing surge (whether it's a hit or not, I think?), which he will do.
8d8+5=34

Healing Surge =  36hp back


----------



## Victim (Dec 11, 2008)

Serana inverts her orb, using the implement to gather in the ice magic used by Eiran and Kozaar.  "I don't command the same mastery of the elements as you Eiran, but I make do." With a shake, she drops the recycled power back into the fire creatures.  But whether it's the intense heat or her own shattered concentration, many of the creatures caught in unnaturally cold snow are unharmed.


----------



## Halford (Dec 12, 2008)

*Brudd HP 102/131, AC 41 Fort 32 Reflex 31 Will 32*

Brudd steps to flank the Goristo with Sharm and invokes the might of Kord to strike at the demon.

"Taste the wrath of Kord ye great pathetic excuse fer a demon!" He roars as his bastard sword flares with brilliant light. Calling upon his inner reserves he slams his glowing bastard sword down twice into the creature bellowing incoherently.

He then invokes the power of the Foestone to access the Rockfire Dreadnaught.

[sblock=Hit 34, Hit 33, Radiant Damage 52 & 40]
Move = Shift to J8 gains +1 AC and Reflex.
Standard = Sentinel Strike
Action Point = Strengthen the Faithful (Brudd does not spend a healing Surge)
Free = Used Divine Fortune on Sentinel Strike
Minor = Uses Foestone upon Rockfire Dreadnaught tells vulnerabilities and lowest defense.
Sentinel strike vs Goristo AC (1d20+26=34, 3d12+20=42) Strengthen the Faithful (1d20+25=33, 2d12+20=30) [/sblock]


----------



## Annalist (Dec 12, 2008)

Eiran silently studied the blistering scene before him as the raging battle quickly splintered into two distinct groups. Brudd, Devastation, and Sharm valiantly kept both the Goristro and Rockfire Dreadnought at bay, while Kozaar single-handedly drew the wrath of half a dozen elementals onto himself.

_Wow, that guy is nuts,_ the Wizard conceded, mildly envious of the Dragonborn warrior's audacity. _I bet he's trying to show off to the ladies._ Eiran snuck a covert glance over at Senara to see if she looked impressed. Unfortunately, he couldn't tell if she was or not.

With a small shrug of his shoulders, he returned his attention back to the fight. Kozaar had gotten himself unhorsed and poor Feather was stuck next to him near all of the angry fire-creatures. It looked like a bad situation that could very easily get worse. Something had to be done, and fast.

Senara acted with near prescience and unleashed her _winter's wrath_.

_D'oh! Beaten to the punch by a girl!_ The slightly slower Elementalist hastily conjured a pulsing blue-white ball of arcane energy that floated in the palm of his right hand. And as it began glowing painfully brighter, he extended his arm and pointed it in the direction of the clustered elementals. The small incandescent sphere immediately shot towards one of the Fire Archons in a brilliant blaze of light. And upon impact, it blossomed into an explosion of blinding power.

Eiran watched from where he stood, hoping that his _prismatic burst_ would prove to be as effective as the Witch's earlier one.

[sblock=Round 2 Actions]*Minor:* Make funny faces at Goristro. 
*Move:* None
*Standard:* Cast _prismatic burst_ at P6.

*Prismatic Burst*
*Encounter* * *Arcane, Implement, Radiant*
*Standard Action* / *Area* burst 2 within 20 squares
*Target:* Each creature in burst
*Attack:* Intelligence vs. Will
*Hit:* 3d6 + Intelligence modifier radiant damage, and the target is blinded until the end of your next turn.

Attack Rolls (lookup):
1d20+22 = 32 vs. Archon #1
1d20+22 = 24 vs. Archon #2
1d20+22 = 27 vs. Azer #1
1d20+22 = 38 vs. Azer #2
1d20+22 = 38 vs. Giant
1d20+22 = 29 vs. Hound #2

Damage Roll (lookup):
3d6+12 = 21

*End of Turn:* Bye bye _shield_ spell. [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 12, 2008)

First Sharm, then Brudd, twice, hit hard the Goristro, that cries maddened.
Eiran's spell once again blinds with its arcane light a few monsters.
The armed fire archon tries to get free from the ice, but can't do a thing.
The Rockfire Dreadnought steps closer to Devastation, but his fire washes over the Tiefling harmlessly. The Minotaur is lucky because the giant fist directed to him only hits the ground, raising rocks and dust in a burst, missing him.
Meanwhile, on the other side of the battlefield, an Azer moves close to Feather and swings his battleaxe at the beast, while yelling some order at his own puppy, the Hell Hound. The fiery edge manages to wound slightly the griffon despite its protection. 
The other Azer turns around, blinded, and unable to act by himself, barks an order. Immediately, the Hell Hound growling at Feather bites, but can barely scratch the griffon's skin, while the azer tries to run from the cold, and moving himself manages to warm a little.
The Fire Giant is ever more furious and yells unhumanly loudly at his minions in primordial, then just gets away from the cold area.

View attachment 37860

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 1]
Sharm hits the Goristro and deals 40 dmg. He marks it and spends a healing surge. He also gains 5 temporary hp, which stack with the 5 he received for being hit by the Goristro.
ARGH!! Another prismatic Burst!! It hits:Archon, Azer 2,Giant, Hound 2.They're blind till the end of Eiran's next turn and take 31 radiant damage.
Brudd Takes 10 fire dmg from the Dreadnought aura. He Hits the Goristro with both attacks and deals a ****load of dmg=72.Sharm can spend another healing surge and till the end of Brudd's next turn any attack the Goristro makes against Sharm will deal no dmg.
All monsters in the Winter's Wrath area take either 7 or 12 cold dmg.Fire Archon 2fails both his saves.
The rockfire dreadnought shifts but Devastation resists all damage from its aura.It attacks Brudd, but misses.
The Azer takes cold dmg but hits Feather, dealing 15 dmg, 10 of which resisted.It fails its save.
The other Azer lets the hell hound attack feather, but it only inflicts 1 point of damage. The azer makes his save vs ongoing dmg though.
Kozaar's stealth is 30. The fire giant fails to perceive where he is.

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     The Deep blue square marks the area of Winter's Wrath instead. The zone grants concealment and anyone starting its turn there takes 7 cold dmg.



-Fire Archon 1 -120 hp, Immobilized (save -2), ongoing cold 5(save), vulnerability cold 5(Kozaar's turn), BLIND(Eiran's turn) marked by Kozaar 
-Devastation HP:131/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7 defenses vs Goristro TENT, CA vs Goristro [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow[/sblock]
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath[/sblock]  
-Goristro -220 hp,  Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:136/145+10t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:101/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:92/131 HS:11/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -85 hp, Immobilized (save -2), Cold vulnerability 5(Kozaar's turn), Cold ongoing 5(save), marked by Kozaar
-Rockfire Dreadnought
-Azer 1 -151 hp, cold vulnerability 5(Kozaar's turn), ongoing cold 5(save), marked by Kozaar
-Azer 2 -146 hp, cold Vulnerability 5(Kozaar's turn), BLINDED(Eiran's turn),marked by Kozaar
-Fire Giant -71 hp,BLINDED(Eiran's turn) marked by Kozaar
-Kozaar HP:106/159, HS:15/15, AP:1 SW:1, ongoing fire 10 (save), Prone, [sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it[/sblock]
-Feather HP:84/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save)x2, Prone
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp, Cold vulerability 5(Kozaar's turn), marked by Kozaar
-Hell Hound 2 -47 hp, BLINDED(Eiran's turn), Immobile(save -2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2008)

*Sharm, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Giant fist??  That's aimed at Brudd, right?   (We have two minotaurs. )


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 12, 2008)

Burning and on the ground, Kozaar sinks his axe into the ice to steady himself, pulling himself to his feet. "Nice work, wizards. My turn," he growls, charging under Feather's wing, past the Hell Hound, and finally swinging at the archon. 

[sblock]
Kozaar burns for 8 points of ongoing damage. Ow. Stands up from prone (move action), then charges to P9, provoking an Opportunity Attack from Azer 1 and attacks the blinded Fire Archon 1, marking him. 

Roll Lookup
1d20+27; 1d12+18 → [5,27] = (32)
1d20+27; 1d12+18 → [12,18] = (30)

My attack roll already includes the bonus from charging, Combat Advantage, and the Archon's vulnerability to cold. Cold damage, of course, instilling another round of vulnerability.

Sadly, since I used all my actions for the turn, Feather won't be able to move or escape. Damn mounted combat rules .
[/sblock]

Kozaar's armor continues to burn as he grits his teeth, ignoring the pain as best he's able. Feather is able to extinguish some of the flames, but they continue to burn painlessly.

[sblock]
Roll Lookup
1d20 → [6] = (6)
Saving Throw against ongoing damage is a failure.

Roll Lookup
1d20 → [11] = (11)
1d20 → [6] = (6)
One of Feather's saves is a success, the other is a failure. Not that it really matters, but it might.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 12, 2008)

As Kozaar charges across his griffon, the Azer in front of it reacts and hits the dragonborn with his fire axe, dividig his attention amnd making his attack more difficult. Kozaar fails indeed to hit his opponent. 
Feather remains prone, waiting for his master.The hell hound near it has felt its way too tough armor, so it breathes out a blast of fire 
that catches in both the griffon and his master, burning them considerably.

The other Hell Hound, still unable to move, releases yet another breath of fire on his allies imprevious to flames and on Kozaar, that, together with the Azer, cannot evade it. It seems the fire has also melt the ice trapping the beast.
The Fire Archon Kozaar attacked swings half-blindly at the Dragonborn, and someway manages to hit him, and gets rid of some of the ice trapping him.
 


View attachment 37873

[sblock=Brudd]the Rockfire Dreadnought has no vulnerabilities. Its lowers defense is Will.[/sblock]


[sblock=initiative and status, Round 1]
Sharm hits the Goristro and deals 40 dmg. He marks it and spends a healing surge. He also gains 5 temporary hp, which stack with the 5 he received for being hit by the Goristro.
ARGH!! Another prismatic Burst!! It hits:Archon, Azer 2,Giant, Hound 2.They're blind till the end of Eiran's next turn and take 31 radiant damage.
Brudd Takes 10 fire dmg from the Dreadnought aura. He Hits the Goristro with both attacks and deals a ****load of dmg=72.Sharm can spend another healing surge and till the end of Brudd's next turn any attack the Goristro makes against Sharm will deal no dmg.
All monsters in the Winter's Wrath area take either 7 or 12 cold dmg.Fire Archon 2fails both his saves.
The rockfire dreadnought shifts but Devastation resists all damage from its aura.It attacks Brudd, but misses.
The Azer takes cold dmg but hits Feather, dealing 15 dmg, 10 of which resisted.It fails its save.
The other Azer lets the hell hound attack feather, but it only inflicts 1 point of damage. The azer makes his save vs ongoing dmg though.
Kozaar's stealth is 30. The fire giant fails to perceive where he is.

The Azer hits Kozaar with his opportuninity attack for 13 dmg and marks him.He also takes 
9 dmg for the Hell Hound aura. His attack misses.
The Hellhound's blast inflicts 18 dmg to Feather and Kozaar, reduced to 8 and 16 respectively.
The hell hound 2 recharges the power. Kozaar takes 22 more dmg from it, the Azer is hit too but resists. Hell Hound 2 finally makes its save.
ROUND 3 STARTS and the Archon takes his usual cold dmg. It hits Kozaar despite blindness (it targets reflex), deals 5 dmg, and 5 onoing dmg (doesn't stack, but it's a separate save). The fire archon makes his save vs ongoing dmg.



NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     The Deep blue square marks the area of Winter's Wrath instead. The zone grants concealment and anyone starting its turn there takes 7 cold dmg.



-Fire Archon 1 -125 hp, Immobilized (save -2), BLINDED(Eiran's turn) marked by Kozaar 
-Devastation HP:131/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7 defenses vs Goristro TENT, CA vs Goristro [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow[/sblock]
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath[/sblock]  
-Goristro -220 hp,  Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:136/145+10t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:101/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:92/131 HS:11/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -85 hp, Immobilized (save -2), Cold ongoing 5(save)
-Rockfire Dreadnought
-Azer 1 -151 hp, ongoing cold 5(save)
-Azer 2 -146 hp, BLINDED(Eiran's turn)
-Fire Giant -71 hp,BLINDED(Eiran's turn) 
-Kozaar HP:42/159, HS:15/15, AP:1 SW:1, ongoing fire 10 (save), ongoing dire 5 (save), Marked by Azer[sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it[/sblock]
-Feather HP:76/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp  
-Hell Hound 2 -47 hp, BLINDED(Eiran's turn)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2008)

*Sharm*

Believing that the battle is going very well at the moment, Sharm will just attack with a Crushing Blow, his L3 Encounter power.
attack = 28 1d20+21=28

damage = {to be rolled later today, when I can look up the power and see what dice to roll.  or you can go ahead and roll it for me anytime, Ata }

[sblock=Just a Note about Our Rolling Schedule]Ata, I hope that you don't mid me rolling out of order like this.  My thought in doing so is to make sure that I don't hold the game up in case I can't check in during the time you're ready for my action.  I don't really think that knowing Sharm's action for the round will unduly influence any others who are ahead of him in the initiative order.  That's because, let's face it, Sharm is pretty much a one-trick pony, so everyone should already have a good idea what he will do.  Still, if you'd prefer that I changed the way I do this, I will, of course, obey my DMs instructions.[/sblock]

*ALSO ATA,* I just noticed that because of Sharm's Hammer Rhythm Feat, when he MISSES with an attack using his Maul (big hammer) he still inflicts 5hp damage on his target.  And Sharm's already missed at least once in the fight, hasn't he?


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 12, 2008)

Kozaar yells out in pain as his cuts and burns start leaking frost energy; with a grim smile, he directs the blast of cold into his enemies. 

[sblock]
As an Immediate Reaction, Kozaar is going to use his Dragon Blast ability, attacking Archon 1, Hell Hound 2, and Archon 2. Sadly, he's marked by the Azer and will suffer a -2 penalty to attacks (already included).
Roll Lookup
1d20+19 → [1,19] = (20) Archon 1, additional +2 from CA
1d20+19 → [5,19] = (24) Hell Hound 2, additional +2 from CA
1d20+19 → [2,19] = (21) Archon 2

Spectacular. If Kozaar somehow hits,
Roll Lookup
2d6+7 → [1,2,7] = (10)
13 points of Cold Damage, plus Blindness.
[/sblock]

"I need healing," he calls out to his comrades.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2008)

Devastation steps to the side and moves close to the dreadnought's leg, luring it to swing at him.  He dodges aside just as its heavy fist comes crashing toward him, smirking as rock hits rock and the creature bellows in pain.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: shift to G9, giving me flanking with Brudd
Standard Action: Fool's Opportunity vs. Rockfire D., hits Will 42 for 21 sneak attackdamage and the dreadnought damages itself as if hit with its own melee basic attack.  Depending on how you rule, Ata, there might be an additional +7 damage from my dagger and Light Blade Precision feat.  Since the damage didn't actually come from the dagger, I didn't add it in, but since the power does have the Weapon keyword, it might qualify...[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 13, 2008)

As he cries out in pain, Devastation releases a burst of cold but, as he staggers, the attack is directed upwards and misses al its targets. 
Tricked by devastation maneuver, the not-so-brilliant Dreadnought punches itself.


[sblock=Leif]By the way, I don't think Sharm ever missed till now.[/sblock]
[sblock=HH]remember Kozaar's +2 bonus to attacks when he's bloodied[/sblock]

View attachment 37880

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 3]

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     The Deep blue square marks the area of Winter's Wrath instead. The zone grants concealment and anyone starting its turn there takes 7 cold dmg.



-Fire Archon 1 -125 hp, Immobilized (save -2), BLINDED(Eiran's turn) marked by Kozaar 
-Devastation HP:131/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7 defenses vs Goristro TENT, CA vs Goristro [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow[/sblock]
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath[/sblock]  
-Goristro -220 hp,  Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:136/145+10t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:101/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:92/131 HS:11/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -85 hp, Immobilized (save -2), Cold ongoing 5(save)
-Rockfire Dreadnought -28 hp
-Azer 1 -151 hp, ongoing cold 5(save)
-Azer 2 -146 hp, BLINDED(Eiran's turn)
-Fire Giant -71 hp,BLINDED(Eiran's turn) 
-Kozaar HP:42/159, HS:15/15, AP:1 SW:1, ongoing fire 10 (save), ongoing dire 5 (save), Marked by Azer[sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it[/sblock]
-Feather HP:76/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp  
-Hell Hound 2 -47 hp, BLINDED(Eiran's turn)
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 13, 2008)

Serana smiles as Eiran's glaze flicks between her and the dragonborn.  "That's just the way he operates; his combat techniques function best when he's outnumbered."



> I need healing.



  "Although that does tend to be his battlecry...  But it's too bad, their fiery nature means this will be my last spell against those foes."  She glides across the battlefield, grinning at the other wizard, "You think you can handle it?"  Then she uses her insight to invade the minds of the Azers and one of their pets, rooting them in place with hypnotic visions.

[sblock]Move Action: Move to J15.

Standard Action: Mesmeric Hold: P* R 10, up to 3 creatures, +4 att if only attack 1: +22 v W: H: 2d6+12 psychic and immobilized UENT
Roll Lookup


1d20+22; 1d20+22; 1d20→ [11,22] = *(33)* Azer 1
1d20+22; 1d20+22; → [11,22] = (33) 

 1d20+22; 1d20+22; → [15,22] = (37) Azer 2
1d20+22; 1d20+22; → [20,22] = *(42) CRIT* 

1d20+22; 1d20+22; 2d6+12 → [2,22] = (24) Hell Hound 2
 1d20+22; 1d20+22; 2d6+12 → [16,22] = *(38) *

Azer 1
Azer 2 CA (blind), Cover
Hellhound 2 CA (blind), Cover

2d6+12 → [1,3,12] = (16) 
Roll Lookup
5d6 → [1,4,5,5,5] = (20) 

HIT: 16 Psychic damage.  Immobilize UENT.  Psychic Lock: -2 to next attack.

CRIT damage: +20 psychic (36 total)

If Senara misses with any attack, she's Dazed UENT (Dazed does not grant CA).[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]

HP 79/108. 9/9. AP 1. (Dazed UENT? - does not grant CA) 

[sblock=Powers used] 

Prismatic Burst, E
Mesmeric Hold, E
Winter's Wrath, E
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 13, 2008)

Senara's attack hits all her targets, and confuses them. Meanwhile, the zone created by her spell fades.
The Goristro punches again at Sharm, frustrated by how little effects his attacks had on him previously, and one of its blows reach the minotaur.

Sharm retaliates, but cannot hit properly the demon, although his hammer does manage to graze it. Which only makes it even more furious.

View attachment 37881


[sblock=initiative and status, Round 3]
Mesmeric hold hits Azer 1 & 2 and hell hound 2. Winter Wrath zone ends. 
The Goristro hits Sharm once and deals 15 dmg. Sharm loses 10 temporary hps, 5 hps, and gains 5 temporary hps.
Sharm misses, but deals 5 dmg thanks to Hammer Rhytm.


NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     The Deep blue square marks the area of Winter's Wrath instead. The zone grants concealment and anyone starting its turn there takes 7 cold dmg.



-Fire Archon 1 -125 hp, Immobilized (save -2), BLINDED(Eiran's turn) marked by Kozaar 
-Devastation HP:131/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow[/sblock]
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold[/sblock]  
-Goristro -225 hp,  Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:131/145+5t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:101/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:92/131 HS:11/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -85 hp, Immobilized (save -2), Cold ongoing 5(save)
-Rockfire Dreadnought -50 hp
-Azer 1 -167 hp, ongoing cold 5(save), Immobilized and -2 next attack(Senara's turn)
-Azer 2 -162 hp, BLINDED(Eiran's turn), Immobilized and -2 next attack(Senara's turn)
-Fire Giant -71 hp,BLINDED(Eiran's turn) 
-Kozaar HP:42/159, HS:15/15, AP:1 SW:1, ongoing fire 10 (save), ongoing dire 5 (save), Marked by Azer[sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it[/sblock]
-Feather HP:76/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp  
-Hell Hound 2 -83 hp, BLINDED(Eiran's turn), Immobilized and -2 next attack(Senara's turn)
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Dec 13, 2008)

*Brudd HP 92/131, AC 41 Fort 32 Reflex 31 Will 32*

Brudd shifts to the right and throws back his head, all the fur upon his body begins to stand upon end and his eyes roll into the back of his head before flareing with a glorious white light. The dangling golden fist around his neck rises hangign in the air of its own violition.

"Here me Kord grant my plea take down every son of a bitch who dares mess with me!" The Minotaur roars his words ampliphied echoeing around the cavern thunderous and terrible.

For a split second their is no response and the suddenly every foe in sight (except one hellhound) is surrounded by a crackling pyre of radiant holy power and their screams reverberate through the cavern! The radiance clings to some of the creatures swirling around their forms and harrassing them in the shape of thousand of tiny fists.

Brudd's eyes flash and from the shoot the same radiant energy at the Rockfire Dreadnaught which slams the creature causing its rocky form to emit an auduible crack! (86 damage! 106 total!)

Grinnin Brudd turns to Kozaar and waves a hand nonchalantly, "Mighty Kord reward this warrior's bravery!" The same light that has harrassed his foes then surrounds the Dragonborn lapping at his wounds and soothing away the worst of them.

OOC: Ata Sharm's damage from the Goristo should have been reduced to 0 thanks to Brudd's use of Sentinel Strike on his last turn. Note Brudd might also provoke for using the secondary, take a look at Battle Pyres, the secondary attack seems like it should be ranged.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Move = Shift to K9 (Brudd's a Werewolf )
Standard = Battle Pyres (Close Blast 5), Secondary Attack on Rockfire Dreadnaught. Each foe that is hit takes 5 ongoing radiant.
Minor = Healing Word on Kozaar who gets back 20 + his surge value.

Note crits on Archon 2, and on the secondary attack vs the Rockfire Dreadnaught! Wow thats without the additional crit damage better roll that! Making those numbers 43 on Archon 2 and 86 (106 inc. the primary attack) to the Rockfire Dreadnaught! Damn, triple digits baby!

vs Will, Fire Archon 1, Fire Archon 2, Goristo, Rockfire Dreadnought, Azer 1, Azer 2, Fire Giant, Hell Hound (1d20+19=37, 1d20+19=39, 1d20+19=21, 1d20+19=35, 1d20+19=34, 1d20+19=24, 1d20+19=34, 1d20+19=27) Battle Pyrers damage (2d10+11=21) 43 to Archon 2.Battle Pyres secondary vs reflex (1d20+19=39, 5d10+11=38) 100 damage due to crit! Healing Word (5d6+5=20) Additional crit damage vs Archon 2 - Lightening damage. (4d8=16)[URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1854988/"]Additional crit damage vs Rockfire Dreadnaught. (5d8=29) Should be 25, rolled 1 extra die by accident.To determine which dioce to eliminate due to accidental extra die roll for extra crit damage. (1d5=1) [/URL][/sblock]


----------



## Annalist (Dec 13, 2008)

Eiran swore under his breath. The situation around Kozaar had turned from bad to worse, just as he'd feared. And his _prismatic burst_ hadn't been sufficient enough to stymie the enemies' determined retaliation.

And now the elementals were starting to scatter. But Senara was doing her best to keep some of them rooted in place with her _mesmeric hold_, for which the young Wizard was grateful. He knew that he had to take advantage of her effort and blast all of the ones that remained. The only problem was that the Dragonborn warrior would be caught within the boundary of his spell. So casting it was a high-risk gamble, but he had great faith in his war wizardry training. And anyway, Kozaar seemed to like living on the edge. _I'll just be helping him spice up his life,_ he rationalized. If he didn't end up killing the poor warrior first. _Hmm, I sure hope he's not the type to hold a grudge._

With his final decision made, Eiran focused his mystical might into his right hand which he balled into a tight fist. His eyes blazed with arcane potency as he brought it down in a hammering strike against his left hand's open palm. Far across the ash-filled battlefield, a gleaming construct imitated the motion with incredible concussive force right in the midst of the hostile elementals.

[sblock=Round 3 Actions]*Move:* None
*Standard:* Cast _crushing titan's fist_ at N7.
*Minor:* Dismiss _crushing titan's fist's_ movement penalty effect.

*Crushing Titan's Fist*
*Encounter* * *Arcane, Force, Implement*
*Standard Action* / *Area* burst 2 within 20 squares
*Target:* Each creature in burst
*Attack:* Intelligence vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 3d8 + Intelligence modifier force damage, and the target is immobilized until the end of your next turn.
*Effect:* Entering a square within the power's area costs 4 extra squares of movement. This effect ends at the end of your next turn, and you can dismiss it as a minor action.

Attack Rolls (lookup):
1d20+22 = 29 vs. Archon #2
1d20+22 = 23 vs. Azer #1
1d20+22 = 38 vs. Goristro
_Combat Advantage_ (lookup):
1d20+22+2 = 37 vs. Archon #1 Blinded
1d20+22+2 = 43 vs. Hound #2 Blinded
_War Wizardry_ (lookup):
1d20+22-5 = 21 vs. Kozaar

Damage Roll (lookup):
3d8+12 = 21

*End of Turn:* Blindness from Eiran's _prismatic burst_ ends.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2008)

*Sharm Brassback, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

"Rock on, Cousin!  Give 'em Hell, Brudd."


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 13, 2008)

High cries are heard when Eiran's arcane blow lands on the battlefield. Fortunately, Eiran manages to miss Kozaar. The huge fist disappears immediately in thin air.

Brudd's holy fire burns the Rockfire Dreadnought, the Fire Giant and one of the Azers, which falls instantly dead. The Dreadnought is literally cracking, while Kozaar recovers most of his strenght. The fire archon in iron robes seems to be fading like a quenched flame, but suddenly, its fiery core shines bright, and a great flame erupts from it, blinding and burning over several of its allies as well as Brudd, Kozaar and Feather. 
The other Archon also burst in bright fire, but only take is its own allies in the explosion, and fire washes over them harmlessly.
It also finally frees itself from the ice immobilizing it.

The Dreadnought swings its huge arms at Brudd, but they don't reach the theurge.

The remaining Azer waves his hand in the direction of the Hell Hounds and yells some kind of encouragement, but can't do much else in the state of confusion he is.

The fire Giant can finally see again, and points an angry fist at Eiran. A fire pillar descends upon the spellcaster's head, causing him to catch fire.


View attachment 37891


[sblock=initiative and status, Round 3]
Mesmeric hold hits Azer 1 & 2 and hell hound 2. 
The Goristro hits Sharm once and deals 0 dmg. 
Sharm misses, but deals 5 dmg thanks to Hammer Rhytm.

Crushing Titan's fist hits: the Goristro, Archon 1, Hound 2
Brudd takes 10 dmg from the Rockfire's aura.Other than that, it hits: Rockfire Dreadnought, Azer 1, Fire Giant and both Archons. Azer 1 dies. Fire archon dies, but before that, explodes and hits Brudd, Azer 2, Hell Hound 2, Kozaar, Feather and Hell Hound.  for 22 dmg and Blindness.
The secondary attack hits the Dreadnought.
Kozaar heals 64 hp.
Fire archon 2 takes ongoing dmg,and... DOES NOTHING! Heck, it's immobilized since the first round! Oh well, at least now it made those saves!
The fire giant takes ongoing damage. He hits Eiran that takes 13 fire dmg and 10 ongoing fire(save ends). The giant also makes his save.

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM




-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:131/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow[/sblock]
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold[/sblock]  
-Goristro -246 hp, Immobilized(Eiran's Turn) Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:136/145+10t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:88/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 ongoing fire 10(save ends)[sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:60/131 HS:11/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT , BLIND(save ends)[sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine FortuneBattle Pyres[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -111 hp
[COLOR="Red]-Rockfire Dreadnought[/COLOR] -162 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save)
[s]-Azer 1[/s]
[COLOR="Red"]-Azer 2[/COLOR] -162 hp, Immobilized and -2 next attack(Senara's turn), BLIND(save)
-Fire Giant -97 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:86/159, HS:14/15, AP:1 SW:1, ongoing fire 10 (save), ongoing fire 5(save), BLIND(save ends)[sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it[/sblock]
-Feather HP:64/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone, BLIND(save ends)
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp, BLIND (save)
-Hell Hound 2 -104 hp, Immobilized(Eiran's turn), Immobilized and -2 next attack(Senara's turn), BLIND (save)
[/sblock]


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 13, 2008)

Kozaar burns once more, but he sets himself to strike back at his enemies, even while blind. He pictures in his mind's eye where his enemies were...wait, he thinks. The witch had managed to immobilize one with her spell, so that puppy wasn't going anywhere. Stepping forward, he slicing with his axe and then delivering a second blow with his shield.

[sblock]
Kozaar burns for 8 and 3 respectively. Move to O8, then use Tide of Iron on Hell Hound 2.
Roll Lookup
1d20+19 → [7,19] = (26); additional +2 from being Bloodied by ongoing damage.
That's going to miss. Damn.

Kozaar's saves:
Roll Lookup
1d20 → [7] = (7) vs. Ongoing 10, FAIL
1d20 → [13] = (13) vs. Ongoing 5, YES
1d20 → [4] = (4) vs. Blind, FAIL

Feather's saves:
1d20 → [2] = (2)
1d20 → [5] = (5)
Both fail. Well, I had one good round, at least. I seem to be soaking up the rest of the group's bad luck.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 13, 2008)

As Kozaar's attack misses, the Hell hound that was in front of him moves, thinking to find him still there, and unleashes another blast of fire from its mouth, that burns both the Dragonborn and his mount.
The other Hound unleashes another fiery breathe on the same targets, and hits both with a fiery wave too. 

View attachment 37897

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 3]
Mesmeric hold hits Azer 1 & 2 and hell hound 2. 
The Goristro hits Sharm once and deals 0 dmg. 
Sharm misses, but deals 5 dmg thanks to Hammer Rhytm.

Crushing Titan's fist hits: the Goristro, Archon 1, Hound 2
Brudd takes 10 dmg from the Rockfire's aura.Other than that, it hits: Rockfire Dreadnought, Azer 1, Fire Giant and both Archons. Azer 1 dies. Fire archon dies, but before that, explodes and hits Brudd, Azer 2, Hell Hound 2, Kozaar, Feather and Hell Hound.  for 22 dmg and Blindness.
The secondary attack hits the Dreadnought.
Kozaar heals 64 hp.
Fire archon 2 takes ongoing dmg,and... DOES NOTHING! Heck, it's immobilized since the first round! Oh well, at least now it made those saves!
The fire giant takes ongoing damage. He hits Eiran that takes 13 fire dmg and 10 ongoing fire(save ends). The giant also makes his save.

Ongoing dmgs of the same type don't stack, so Kozaar takes 8 fire dmg.
The hell hound deals 16 fire dmg to Kozaar, 8 to Feather.
Hell hound 2 deals 20 fire dmg to Kozaar and 12 to Feather.

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM




-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:131/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow[/sblock]
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold[/sblock]  
-Goristro -246 hp, Immobilized(Eiran's Turn) Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:136/145+10t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:88/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 ongoing fire 10(save ends)[sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:60/131 HS:11/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT , BLIND(save ends)[sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine FortuneBattle Pyres[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -111 hp
[COLOR="Red]-Rockfire Dreadnought[/COLOR] -162 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save)
[s]-Azer 1[/s]
[COLOR="Red"]-Azer 2[/COLOR] -162 hp, Immobilized and -2 next attack(Senara's turn), BLIND(save)
-Fire Giant -97 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:42/159, HS:14/15, AP:1 SW:1, ongoing fire 10 (save), BLIND(save) ends)[sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it[/sblock]
-Feather HP:44/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone, BLIND(save ends)
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp, BLIND (save)
-Hell Hound 2 -104 hp, Immobilized(Eiran's turn), Immobilized and -2 next attack(Senara's turn), BLIND (save), Marked by Kozaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 14, 2008)

Seeing Kozaar still in trouble, Devastation winks at the Rockfire Dreadnought and sardonically says, Well, I guess it's time to play the hero.  Before the creature can react, the tiefling bounds away across the battlefield

[sblock=ooc] Standard Action: From the Shadows, shifting to L6 then attacking Azer 2, hits AC 39 for 35 damage.  +1 to the attack if the azer is bloodied.  That reminds me, Ata, could you let us know which enemies are bloodied in your updates.  It affects a few of my powers and abilities.  As an effect of the power, I can shift another 6 squares, but I'll only shift to M6, to set up the flank for Kozaar.
Also, you forgot to mark off my use of Fool's Opportunity last round.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 14, 2008)

"I'm fond of the more subtle spells myself," Serana says, lightly brushing the surface of her orb as she adjusts the future of the Goristro - making the possibility of a deadly blow against the huge beast far more likely.  "Watch this."  Her spell doesn't seem to do anything at the moment.

[sblock=Action]Standard Action: Prophecy of Doom on Goristro
Prophecy of Doom: R5: You or an ally who hit the target can make the attack a crit. Lasts UENT, or until used.[/sblock]


[sblock=Status]


HP 79/108. 9/9. AP 1.  


[sblock=Powers used] 

Prophecy of Doom, E
Prismatic Burst, E
Mesmeric Hold, E
Winter's Wrath, E[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 14, 2008)

Unbreakable! Kozaar uses Unbreakable, reduces damage taken from one attack by 10.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 14, 2008)

As Devastation bolts across the battlefield, his dagger kills the last Azer. 
Senara puts her curse on the Goristro, which swings again at Sharm, and hits twice, causing a fair amount of pain to the minotaur.

View attachment 37899

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 4]
Kozaar reduces damage taken by ten.
Devastation kills the Azer. 
The Goristro hits Sharm twice for 32 dmg, reduced to 22 because of temp hp. Sharm regains 5 hps.

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM




-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:131/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows[/sblock]
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold[/sblock]  
-Goristro -246 hp, Immobilized(Eiran's Turn) Marked by Sharm, Prophecy of Doom  
-Sharm HP:114/145+5t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:88/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 ongoing fire 10(save ends)[sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:60/131 HS:11/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT , BLIND(save ends)[sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine FortuneBattle Pyres[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -111 hp
[COLOR="Red]-Rockfire Dreadnought[/COLOR] -162 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save)
[s]-Azer 1[/s]
[s]-Azer 2[/s] 
[COLOR="Red"]-Fire Giant[/COLOR] -97 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:52/159, HS:14/15, AP:1 SW:1, ongoing fire 10 (save), BLIND(save) ends)[sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable[/sblock]
-Feather HP:44/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone, BLIND(save ends)
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp, BLIND (save)
-Hell Hound 2 -104 hp, Immobilized(Eiran's turn), Immobilized and -2 next attack(Senara's turn), BLIND (save), Marked by Kozaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2008)

*Sharm Brassback, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Sharm reels in pain from the Goristro's attack, but quickly taps his hidden reserve of power and anger and regains his footing.  Sharm sends his devastating maul all the way around behind him and over his head to come crashing down upon the Goristro's slimy pate, and *the Goristro is Stunned until the end of Sharm's next turn.*  OOC: Anvil of doom power, ph p.81.  

rolls: 1d20+21=34, 4d8+11=27
I think I rolled this damage incorrectly.  Someone please help?

Actually, with Victim's critical help, which Sharm will definitely use(!), the damage becomes 43+,  doesn't it?
[sblock=OOC for Ata]You've forgotten to close the quotation marks around the Rockfire Dreadnought entry in the status report, so it doesn't have the proper color[/sblock]


----------



## Annalist (Dec 14, 2008)

"Nyargh!" Eiran screamed. The Fire Giant had blasted him with a searing column of flames, and his delicate skin blistered and peeled from the assault. Grimacing in intense pain, he lamented, _Man, I really hate fire._

_Grrr._ It was time for some payback.

"Two can play at this game! Fire may be your element, but thunder and lightning are mine," the Wizard snarled. As he strode across the battlefield, bright blue-white arcs of energy crackled temperamentally around him. He was not in a good mood - apparently, being set on fire made him very cranky.

And now azure sparks of lightning danced along Eiran's splayed fingertips, steadily gaining in intensity as he channeled more and more energy. Seething with arcane power, he directed it all in a deafening peal of thunder towards the open area between the Fire Giant and the Rockfire Dreadnought, creating a cacophonous _storm cage_.

[sblock=Round 4 Actions]*Start of Turn:* Take 10 fire damage. (Ow.)

*Minor:* None
*Move:* Walk to M14.
*Standard:* Cast _storm cage_ at G7.

*Storm Cage*
*Encounter* * *Arcane, Conjuration, Implement, Lightning, Thunder*
*Standard Action* / *Area* burst 2 within 20 squares
*Target:* Each creature in burst
*Attack:* Intelligence vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 4d6 + Intelligence modifier lightning and thunder damage.
*Effect:* You conjure a wall in the 16 outer squares of the burst (forming a square enclosure). Any creature that starts its turn adjacent to the wall or moves into a wall square takes 10 lightning damage. Moving into a wall square costs 1 extra square of movement. The wall does not grant cover or concealment. It lasts until the end of your next turn.

Attack Rolls (lookup):
1d20+22 = 36 vs. Dreadnought
1d20+22 = 41 vs. Giant

Damage Roll (lookup):
4d6+12 = 30

*End of Turn:* Immobilization from Eiran's _crushing titan's fist_ ends.

Saving Throw (lookup):
1d20+1 = 11 vs. Ongoing Fire Damage[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 14, 2008)

Sharm's powerful blow shocks the huge Goristro and leaves it stunned, while Eiran's magic storm crumbles the Rockfire Dreadnought to dust and traps the Fire giant in lightning. 

View attachment 37902

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 4]
Kozaar reduces damage taken by ten.
Devastation kills the Azer. 
The Goristro hits Sharm twice for 32 dmg, reduced to 22 because of temp hp. Sharm regains 5 hps.

Sharm hits the goristro and deals 43 11 dmg and stuns the Goristro.
Eiran hits both targets. 

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     THE DEEP BLUE ONE MARKS THE STORM CAGE 



-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:131/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows[/sblock]
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold[/sblock]  
-Goristro -300 hp, STUNNED(Sharm's turn) Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:114/145+5t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:78/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Storm Cage, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:60/131 HS:11/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT , BLIND(save ends)[sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine FortuneBattle Pyres[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -111 hp
-Rockfire Dreadnought 
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 
-Fire Giant -127 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:52/159, HS:14/15, AP:1 SW:1, ongoing fire 10 (save), BLIND(save) ends)[sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable[/sblock]
-Feather HP:44/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone, BLIND(save ends)
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp, BLIND (save)
-Hell Hound 2 -104 hp, Immobilized(Eiran's turn), Immobilized and -2 next attack(Senara's turn), BLIND (save), Marked by Kozaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Dec 14, 2008)

*Brudd HP 114/131, AC 41 Fort 32 Reflex 31 Will 32*

Brudd blind, bloodied, and irritable decides that it is time for a little healing. The Minotaur calls forth the power of his god again,

"Boss a little healin'd be mighty apealin' right now!" He shifts to his left hopeing to catch the Rockfire Dreadnaught, "'N now a lotta healin' with a bit of damage dealin'!" And lets out an earsplitting roar which inspires his allies and assaults his foes - though in his blindness he is unable to focus his shout against his enemies.

As kord's blessing heals him he blinks and is able to recover his sight, much to his relief.

OOC: All allies may spend a healing surge with + 7 to their surge value.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Move = Shift to 
Standard = Battle Cry - every ally may spend a healing surge and gain + 7hp on top of their surge value (Brudd chooses not to). Miss both Goristo and Rockfire Dreadnaught I am sure.
Minor = Healing Word on Brudd for 54
Blind attack vs Rockfire Dreadnaught, Goristo (1d20+14=26, 1d20+14=29) vs FortExtra healing for Battle Cry (1d6+5=7) Extra healing from healing word. (5d6+5=22) vs Blindness (1d20=15) [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 14, 2008)

[sblock=halford]half, the dreadnought is gone. I just posted an update 'cause I supposed that would have changed your action.[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Dec 14, 2008)

OOC: No action remains the same as Brudd would not have known it was gone, being blind and all...


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 14, 2008)

Brudd recovers some strenght and his sight, but cannot hit the Goristro. As he reopens his eyes, he's surprised to see that the Dreadnought is reduced to a pile of rubble. And that he's moved right next to a wall of lightnings!

The remaining Fire Archon is finally free to move, and hurries to flank Devastation with the Hound. It unleashes two swift scimitar slashes that cut the Tiefling, but cannot burn him.

The fire Giant suffers from Brudd's radiance and Eiran's lightning. He cannot bear the pain anymore and falls to the groud, dead from the shock.

OOC:who wants to spend a healing surge thanks to Brudd's power tell me.

View attachment 37904


[sblock=initiative and status, Round 4]
Kozaar reduces damage taken by ten.
Devastation kills the Azer. 
The Goristro hits Sharm twice for 32 dmg, reduced to 22 because of temp hp. Sharm regains 5 hps.

Sharm hits the goristro and deals 43 11 dmg and stuns the Goristro.
Eiran hits both targets. 
The fire archon (you'd forgotten about the guy, eh?) flanks Devastation and hits him twice for 21 dmg and marks him; fire resistance avoids more dmg to the tiefling.

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     THE DEEP BLUE ONE MARKS THE STORM CAGE 
     THE RUBBLE IN SQUARES F7-F8-G7-G8 MARK DIFFICULT TERRAIN


-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:110/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7, Marked by Fire Archon 2 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows[/sblock]
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold[/sblock]  
-Goristro -246 hp, STUNNED(Sharm's turn) Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:114/145+5t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:78/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Storm Cage, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:114/131 HS:10/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT , BLIND(save ends)[sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune, Healing word, Battle CryBattle Pyres[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -111 hp
-Rockfire Dreadnought 
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 
-Fire Giant -142 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:52/159, HS:14/15, AP:1 SW:1, ongoing fire 10 (save), BLIND(save) ends)[sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable[/sblock]
-Feather HP:44/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone, BLIND(save ends)
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp, BLIND (save)
-Hell Hound 2 -104 hp, Immobilized(Eiran's turn), Immobilized and -2 next attack(Senara's turn), BLIND (save), Marked by Kozaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2008)

*Sharm Brassback, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Thanks Brudd for the healing!  Actually, Sharm would prefer to wait until he takes some more damage before he heals, but, all things considered, I suppose he'd better get some healin' now while the gettin' is good!  So, yeah, he'll use a surge +7, which is more that enough to get him back to full, I believe.   And, Ata, you forgot to list Sharm's Anvil of Doom encounter power as used for this fight.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 14, 2008)

Healing from the cleric's actions, Kozaar, still blind and on fire curses, swinging his axe at the Hell Hound that was burning him. 

[sblock]
Roll Lookup
1d20+19 → [8,19] = (27)

Roll Lookup
1d12+13 → [7,13] = (20)

Yeah, that's going to miss.

However, Kozaar manages to to shake off both effects plaguing him!
Roll Lookup
1d20 → [19] = (19)
1d20 → [15] = (15)
[/sblock]

He stares the remaining enemies in the eyes with a fierce glare. "It's on now."


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 15, 2008)

One Hell Hound unleashes another blast of fire in the same direction as before, and burns Kozaar again. 
The other Hell hound is blind, but bites in the direction of Kozaar that just swinged at it; fortunately it doesn't find the Dragonborn.

MAP is unchanged.

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 4]
Kozaar reduces damage taken by ten.
Devastation kills the Azer. 
The Goristro hits Sharm twice for 32 dmg, reduced to 22 because of temp hp. Sharm regains 5 hps.

Sharm hits the goristro and deals 43 11 dmg and stuns the Goristro.
Eiran hits both targets. 
The fire archon (you'd forgotten about the guy, eh?) flanks Devastation and hits him twice for 21 dmg and marks him; fire resistance avoids more dmg to the tiefling.

Kozaar takes 8 ongoing dmg and 6 dmg from the hell hound aura. He spends and healing surge thanks to Brudd's power. He misses with his attack but makes his saves. 
Feather is blind no more.
Hell hound 1 recharges his power and hits Kozaar for 23 dmg.

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     THE DEEP BLUE ONE MARKS THE STORM CAGE 
     THE RUBBLE IN SQUARES F7-F8-G7-G8 MARK DIFFICULT TERRAIN


-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:110/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7, Marked by Fire Archon 2 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows[/sblock]
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold[/sblock]  
-Goristro -246 hp, STUNNED(Sharm's turn) Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:114/145+5t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:78/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Storm Cage, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:114/131 HS:10/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT , BLIND(save ends)[sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune, Healing word, Battle CryBattle Pyres[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -111 hp
-Rockfire Dreadnought 
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 
-Fire Giant -142 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:66/159, HS:13/15, AP:1 SW:1, [sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable[/sblock]
-Feather HP:44/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone 
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp, BLIND (save)
-Hell Hound 2 -104 hp, Immobilized(Eiran's turn), Immobilized and -2 next attack(Senara's turn), BLIND (save), Marked by Kozaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 15, 2008)

Senara dashes foward brushing past Eiran - "This should be fun." - and whirls to face the Goristro.  A clap of her hands fires off a pulse of concussive thunder, as she attempts to blast the huge demon through the length of the stormcage while its vulnerable.

[sblock=Action]Move: move to N 12 (NE, E, E, NE, N (difficult))
Standard Action: Thunderwave: M11 to K9 (only the Goristro should be hit).

Thunderwave: CBl 3. +22 v F. H: 1d6+12 thunder and push 6
Combat Advantage because of Stun: Roll Lookup
1d20+24 → [13,24] = (37) 
Roll Lookup
1d6+12 → [1,12] = (13) Thunder damage

Push the Goristro to I 10 center (W, W).  [/sblock]




[sblock=Status]


HP 79/108. 9/9. AP 1. 

[sblock=Powers used] 


Prophecy of Doom, E
Prismatic Burst, E
Mesmeric Hold, E
Winter's Wrath, E 

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sharm Brassback, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Sharm moves quickly to bash the Goristro before Senara can execute her action, because he wants to get at least one more hit in before she kills it!

Using Boggling Smash (L17 Encounter power) 
attack: 35
damage: 33
boggling smash (1d20+23=35, 6d8+9=33)


----------



## Halford (Dec 15, 2008)

Brudd still blinking away his blindness attempts to slam the Goristo, but to his chargrin misses.  Irritated he shifts to the right.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Standard = Miss with Righteous Brand
Move = Shift one square to the right.Righteous Brand +4 to hit for Sharm (1d20+25=29, 1d12+16=18) [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 15, 2008)

You dare?  Wheeling on the archon in hellish fury, Devastation drives his dagger past its defenses before it realizes he has changed targets.  The tiefling's anger seems to give his strike more power.  Foolish primordial.  You shouldn't strike what you cannot defeat.
[sblock=ooc]Minor Action: Infernal Wrath vs. Archon
 Standard Action: Sly Flourish vs. Archon, hits AC 43 for 34 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Annalist (Dec 15, 2008)

It was Eiran's turn to be impressed. "Nice one!" he shouted to Senara. The Witch had taken advantage of his _storm cage_ and had deftly _thunderwaved_ the huge Goristro into it. And now lightning crackled violently over its entire bulk. It was quite a spectacle to behold.

The young mage smiled. He found it so gratifying to work in tandem with another spellcaster. Usually, he operated alone, but he was starting to see the potential of coordinating with another. And it just confirmed what he already knew deep down inside. That Wizards were awesome.

"Sxaraneen, we're coming for you!" But first, the crew had to mop up the leftovers. And it looked like it was time to gang up on the Goristro. The big demon was going to go down.

Eiran quickly uttered a word of power while simultaneously pointing in the Goristro's direction. A ghostly bolt of force shot forth from his index finger and struck the towering Abyssal in the shoulder.

[sblock=Round 5 Actions]*Minor:* None
*Move:* None
*Standard:* Cast _magic missile_ at Goristro.

*Magic Missile*
*At-Will* * *Arcane, Force, Implement*
*Standard Action* / *Ranged* 20
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Intelligence vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 2d4 + Intelligence modifier force damage.

Attack Roll (lookup):
1d20+22 = 28 vs. Goristro

Damage Roll (lookup):
2d4+12 = 17

*End of Turn:* Eiran's _storm cage_ ends.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 15, 2008)

Devastation's blade sinks into the flames that make up the Archon's body, causing it to writhe like a fire in the wind.
Senara's thundering wave of power pushes the goristro right into the lightning wall. The demons still hasn't recovered when Sharm's maul reaches it, causing more and more pain. 
Even Eiran's force projectile reaches the demon.
Budd takes some healthy lightning and misses the Goristro.

After doing what it was created for, Eiran's Storm cage disappears, while the Fire archon wields again its scimitars against Devastation, that hit the tiefling particularly hard , especially the second stroke.

View attachment 37923


[sblock=initiative and status, Round 5]

Devastation takes 41 dmg(!) from the fire rchon's attack

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     THE DEEP BLUE ONE MARKS THE STORM CAGE 
     THE RUBBLE IN SQUARES F7-F8-G7-G8 MARK DIFFICULT TERRAIN


-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:69/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7, Marked by Fire Archon 2 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows, Infernal wrath[/sblock]
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold[/sblock]  
-Goristro -319 hp,  Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:114/145+5t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow, Anvil of Doom, Boggling smash[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:78/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Storm Cage, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:104/131 HS:10/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune, Healing word, Battle CryBattle Pyres[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -145 hp
-Rockfire Dreadnought 
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 
-Fire Giant -142 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:66/159, HS:13/15, AP:1 SW:1, [sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable[/sblock]
-Feather HP:44/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone 
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp, BLIND (save)
-Hell Hound 2 -104 hp, Immobilized(Eiran's turn), Immobilized and -2 next attack(Senara's turn), BLIND (save), Marked by Kozaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 15, 2008)

Finally free from the blindness and flames, Kozaar smiles at the hell hound, swinging his axe in a low, underhand arc to slice into it's vulnerable belly. With his strength, Kozaar lifts the beast off the ground, then slams his shield into it, throwing it through the air to land in a heap. 

[sblock]
Roll Lookup
1d20+26 → [14,26] = (40), HIT!

Roll Lookup
2d12+20 → [8,5,20] = (33), cold damage. It's vulnerable now.

Push 3 squares to K5, and knocked prone, marked. Kozaar moves to L6 and gains 5 temporary HP from using an Invigorating power.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock=hammerhead]what power is that, hh?[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 16, 2008)

Kozaar sends the Hell hound flying in Devastation's direction.  
Meanwhile, the other Hell hound breathes fire again on poor Feather, burning him considerably despite its protection.
The hell hound flung by Kozaar, instead, stands and growls horribly at him and Devastation, and its fiery "fur" seems to grow instantly, and extends in a wide flame that catches in both the Tiefling and the Dragonborn, and even Brudd.
The fire burns Brudd and Kozaar, but the Quick devastation manages to avoid the burst.

View attachment 37932


[sblock=initiative and status, Round 5]
Devastation takes 41 dmg(!) rom the fire Archon's attack

Kozaar takes 3 dmg from the Hell hound aura, and regains 5 Thp.
The Hell hound 1 recharges its power and deals 12 fire dmg on Feather.
Hell hound 2 burns Brudd and Kozaar for 25 dmg.
Only the first hound makes its save.

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     THE RUBBLE IN SQUARES F7-F8-G7-G8 MARK DIFFICULT TERRAIN


-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:69/131, HS:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7, Marked by Fire Archon 2 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows, Infernal wrath[/sblock]
-Senara HP:79/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold[/sblock]  
-Goristro -319 hp, Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:114/145+5t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow, Anvil of Doom, Boggling smash[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:78/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Storm Cage, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:79/131 HS:10/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune, Healing word, Battle CryBattle Pyres[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -145 hp
-Rockfire Dreadnought 
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 
-Fire Giant -142 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:45/159, HS:13/15, AP:1 SW:1, [sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable, Crumpling slam[/sblock]
-Feather HP:32/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone 
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp, BLIND (save)
-Hell Hound 2 -137 hp, BLIND (save), Cold vulnerability 5 (Kozaar's turn), Marked by Kozaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 16, 2008)

Senara retreats from the fiery monsters.  -Then, another human woman arrives through the portal, firing arrows into the huge demon as she emerges...

Or so it seems to the Goristro, as its perceptions are manipulated by the witch.

[sblock=Action]Move: Move back to k15.

Standard: Illusionary Ambush on Goristro: Roll Lookup

1d20+22; 1d20+22; 1d6+12 → [12,22] = (34) 
1d20+22; 1d20+22; 1d6+12 → [16,22] = *(38) *
1d20+22; 1d20+22; 1d6+12 → [5,12] = (17) 

17 psychic damage, a -2 penalty to attacks UENT, and a -2 penalty his next attack from Psychic Lock.

  [/sblock]




[sblock=Status]


HP 79/108. 9/9. AP 1. 

[sblock=Powers used] 


Prophecy of Doom, E
Prismatic Burst, E
Mesmeric Hold, E
Winter's Wrath, E 

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 16, 2008)

With a moment's focus, Devastation taps into the enchantment sewn into his boots, which let him deftly step behind the archon.  With his enemy distracted, the tiefling once again lashes out with his dagger.

[sblock=ooc] Minor Action: Activate Boots of the Fencing Master, shift 2 squares to L4.  Gain the boots +1 bonus to AC and Ref.
Standard Action: Sly Flourish vs. archon, hits AC 31 for 22 damage.
Move Action: If the archon drops, shift to K4, otherwise, stay put.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 16, 2008)

Devastation's dagger misses the Fire Archon, while Senara's spell fools the Goristro's mind. 
But the demon seems to have put its attention on the female spellcaster. It sidesteps right inot the flames to get away from Brudd and Sharm, but the latter nails it with his maul; the Goristro tries to retaliate, but misses the minotaur. 
The demon has Senara within reach of its long arms, and hits her with a powerful blow.Not content with that, the enormous beast attacks twice more, and twice more its blows reach the woman... that nonetheless stands relatively unscathed, her body protected by a translucent shield of force.

View attachment 37937

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 5]
Devastation takes 41 dmg(!) rom the fire Archon's attack

Kozaar takes 3 dmg from the Hell hound aura, and regains 5 Thp.
The Hell hound 1 recharges its power and deals 12 fire dmg on Feather.
Hell hound 2 burns Brudd and Kozaar for 25 dmg.
Only the first hound makes its save.

Devastation misses.
The Goristro shifts and is hit by Sharm's immediate reaction attack from his combat challenge. The Goristro retaliates with its own immediate but misses. It then attacks Senara twice and hits once (a crit) for 24 dmg.Then it spends an action point (I knew I'd have a use for it sooner or later) to attack twice more and deals 19 and 18 dmg. CORRECTION: Shield prevents that.

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     THE DEEP BLUE ONE MARKS THE STORM CAGE 
     THE RUBBLE IN SQUARES F7-F8-G7-G8 MARK DIFFICULT TERRAIN


-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:69/131, HP:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7, Marked by Fire Archon 2 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows, Infernal wrath[/sblock]
-Senara HP:55/108, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 +4 AC,Ref TENT[sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold, Shield[/sblock]  
-Goristro -339 hp, Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:114/145+5t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow, Anvil of Doom, Boggling smash[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:78/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Storm Cage, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:79/131 HS:10/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune, Healing word, Battle CryBattle Pyres[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -145 hp
-Rockfire Dreadnought 
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 
-Fire Giant -142 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:45/159, HS:13/15, AP:1 SW:1, [sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable, Crumpling slam[/sblock]
-Feather HP:32/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone 
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp
-Hell Hound 2 -137 hp, BLIND (save), Cold vulnerability 5 (Kozaar's turn), Marked by Kozaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 16, 2008)

Senara raises her defensive confidently as the Goristro advances, channeling some of her power to augment its defensive properties.

[sblock]II: Shield.  +4 AC and Ref UENT, so both are 40.

The natural 20 should still hit at least, but not crit.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2008)

*Sharm, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Sharm moves to J13, to get between the Goristro and Senara, and re-focus the Goristro on himself.  His maul makes a ringing 'clang' as Sharm drives it into the Goristro's skull.

Attack:  Crushing Surge (at will)  Rolls: Crushing surge at the Goristro (1d20+21=38, 2d8+9=22)

CRUSHING SURGE ALSO GIVES SHARM +5 TEMP HP

Sharm says, "Stop picking on my women! Grrrrr!!"
OOC:  hehe, don't kill me, please, Victim?

[sblock=note to self]don't forget Brudd's gift power that gives Sharm an extra +4 to his attack made right after this one.[/sblock]


----------



## Annalist (Dec 16, 2008)

_F*ck!_ Eiran watched in horror as the massive Goristro pummeled Senara with several hammering blows. Only her timely use of a _shield_ spell saved her from most of the damage that could of been done. Still, it was a frighteningly close call and the creature had such a deceptively long reach.

"Get away from her!" Eiran thundered. Summoning all of the power that he could muster, the growling Elementalist slammed his glowing palms together, intertwining his fingers into one large fist, and unleashed a torrent of blazing energy at the Abyssal. The tremendous impact from his _spectral ram_ tumbled the hulking demon back, giving Senara some breathing room to recover.

"Hey Sen, you okay?" he asked, a hint of worry tinting his voice.

[sblock=Round 6 Actions]*Minor:* None
*Move:* None
*Standard:* Cast _spectral ram_ at Goristro. (Would like to push it to H8 as its center square.)

*Spectral Ram*
*Encounter* * *Arcane, Force, Implement*
*Standard Action* / *Ranged* 10
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Intelligence vs. Fortitude
*Hit:* 2d10 + Intelligence modifer force damage, and you push the target 3 squares and it is knocked prone.

Attack Roll (lookup):
1d20+22 = 39 vs. Goristro

Damage Roll (lookup):
2d10+12 = 22[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Dec 16, 2008)

*Brudd HP 79/131, AC 41 Fort 32 Reflex 31 Will 32*

Brudd shifts (to I9) and with an inarticulate howl of rage, as good a prayer to Kord as any, slams the radiance of his bastard sword home into the vile creatures flesh.  At the same time Sharm feels himself buoyed and knows that the strength of Kord will aide him against the Goristo.

Blinking back his rage enough to see Senara's difficulty the Minotaur points his blade at her and Kord's holy light envelops and tends to the worst of her wounds.

OOC: Sharm gets +4 to hit the Goristo until Brudd's next turn ends.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Move = Shift to I9.
Standard = Hit with Righteous Brand 19 radiant damage. Grants Sharm +4 to hit the Goristo until the end of Brudd's next turn.
Free = Activate Ruby Scabbard for +1 to hit.
Minor = Healing Word on Senara for 26 + surge value.

Righteous Brand (1d20+24=38, 1d12+16=19) Healing Word on Senara (5d6+5=26) [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2008)

[sblock=OOC for Atanatotatos]I edited Sharm's post to add a note about the +5 temp hp that Crushing Surge grants to him.  Just didn't want you to miss it. (Like I did when I made the post last night!)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC for Halford]Thanks, cuz!!  I appreciate the +4 very, very, very much!  Especially now that I'm trying to rely on my "At-Will" powers for the rest of the fight that have low bonuses.  And, hey, I think we've just learned something very important about 4e tactics - save those buffs for later rounds of the combat![/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 16, 2008)

Leif smashes the Goristro's head, while Eiran's spell impacts it and pushes it farther. Brudd hits the prone Demon as well, but, from the ground, it reacts with a sweeping slam but misses the minotaur. 
The Fire Archon swings a scimitar at Kozaar, but misses.

View attachment 37943


[sblock=initiative and status, Round 5]
Devastation takes 41 dmg(!) rom the fire Archon's attack

Kozaar takes 3 dmg from the Hell hound aura, and regains 5 Thp.
The Hell hound 1 recharges its power and deals 12 fire dmg on Feather.
Hell hound 2 burns Brudd and Kozaar for 25 dmg.
Only the first hound makes its save.

Devastation misses.
The Goristro shifts and is hit by Sharm's immediate reaction attack from his combat challenge. The Goristro retaliates with its own immediate but misses. It then attacks Senara twice and hits once (a crit) for 24 dmg.Then it spends an action point (I knew I'd have a use for it sooner or later) to attack twice more and deals 19 and 18 dmg. CORRECTION: Shield prevents that.


NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     THE DEEP BLUE ONE MARKS THE STORM CAGE 
     THE RUBBLE IN SQUARES F7-F8-G7-G8 MARK DIFFICULT TERRAIN


-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:69/131, HP:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7, Marked by Fire Archon 2 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows, Infernal wrath[/sblock]
-Senara HP:108/108, HS:8/9, AP:1 SW:1 +4 AC,Ref TENT[sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold, Shield[/sblock]  
-Goristro -402 hp, Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:98/145+5, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 Prone[sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow, Anvil of Doom, Boggling smash[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:78/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Storm Cage, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:79/131 HS:10/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune, Healing word, Battle CryBattle Pyres[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -145 hp
-Rockfire Dreadnought 
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 
-Fire Giant -142 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:45/159, HS:13/15, AP:1 SW:1, [sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable, Crumpling slam[/sblock]
-Feather HP:32/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone 
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp
-Hell Hound 2 -137 hp, BLIND (save), Cold vulnerability 5 (Kozaar's turn), Marked by Kozaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 16, 2008)

"Got Vorpal," Kozaar asks as he delivers two blows to his enemies in a flurry of axe hits. 

[sblock]
Kozaar uses Vorpal Tornado on Hell Hound 2 and Archon 2. 
Roll Lookup
1d20+28 → [12,28] = (40) vs. Hell Hound 2, HIT
1d20+28 → [4,28] = (32) vs. Archon 2
Attack bonus includes bonuses from being bloodied and having CA against both of them.

Roll Lookup
1d12+23 → [1,23] = (24), +2 from Bloodied, 26 cold damage (so 31 with vulnerability)
Push Hell Hound 2 to J4 and knock it prone. Mark both enemies. If I actually manage to hit the Archon, I'll knock him prone (but not push).
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 16, 2008)

Kozaar hits both monsters and pushes the Hell Hound away. The other Hell hound bites at the griffon, causing it a shallow wound.
The other hound stands and bursts again in a great flame. Kozaar is badly burned, and even the fire-resistant Goristro is slightly scorched.

View attachment 37945

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 5]
Devastation takes 41 dmg(!) from the fire Archon's attack

Kozaar takes 3 dmg from the Hell hound aura, and regains 5 Thp.
The Hell hound 1 recharges its power and deals 12 fire dmg on Feather.
Hell hound 2 burns Brudd and Kozaar for 25 dmg.
Only the first hound makes its save.

Devastation misses.
The Goristro shifts and is hit by Sharm's immediate reaction attack from his combat challenge. The Goristro retaliates with its own immediate but misses. It then attacks Senara twice and hits once (a crit) for 24 dmg.Then it spends an action point (I knew I'd have a use for it sooner or later) to attack twice more and deals 19 and 18 dmg. CORRECTION: Shield prevents that.

Kozaar takes 4 dmg  from the Hell hound aura. He hits both monsters. Hell Hound 1
Hell Hound 2 recovers a power.Kozaar takes 26 dmg from the burst. the Goristro 8.


NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     THE RUBBLE IN SQUARES F7-F8-G7-G8 MARK DIFFICULT TERRAIN


-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:69/131, HP:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7, Marked by Fire Archon 2 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows, Infernal wrath[/sblock]
-Senara HP:108/108, HS:8/9, AP:1 SW:1 +4 AC,Ref TENT[sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold, Shield[/sblock]  
-Goristro -410 hp, Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:114/145+10t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 Prone[sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow, Anvil of Doom, Boggling smash[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:78/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Storm Cage, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:79/131 HS:10/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune, Healing word, Battle CryBattle Pyres[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -171 hp, Prone
-Rockfire Dreadnought 
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 
-Fire Giant -142 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:15/159, HS:13/15, AP:1 SW:1, [sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable, Crumpling slam, Vorpal tornado[/sblock]
-Feather HP:24/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone 
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp
-Hell Hound 2 -168 hp, BLIND (save), Prone, Marked by Kozaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 16, 2008)

Senara staggers backwards from the demon's blows, one of which penetrates her wards.  "My heroes..." she says gratefully.

She continues the illusionary attacks on the Goristro.

[sblock=Action]

Standard: Illusionary Ambush: Roll Lookup

1d20+22; 1d20+22; 1d6+12 → [5,22] = (27) 
1d20+22; 1d20+22; 1d6+12 → [8,22] = *(30)* 
1d20+22; 1d20+22; 1d6+12 → [3,12] = (15) 

30 v Will H: 15 psychic damage, -2 attacks UENT, -2 next attack

Dazed UENT if miss (no CA).[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]

HP 108/108. 8/9. AP 1. 

[sblock=Powers used] 

Shield, E
Prophecy of Doom, E
Prismatic Burst, E
Mesmeric Hold, E
Winter's Wrath, E 

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 17, 2008)

Never one to pass up an easy target, Devastation once again attempts to fillet the archon.  _How would you flame-broil a flame,_ he wonders to himself, then shrugs and presses his advantage.

[sblock=ooc] Standard Action: Sly Flourish vs. archon, with bonus from it being prone, hits AC 34 for 39 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 17, 2008)

Even from its prone position, the Fire Archon manages to parry Devastation's thrust. Senara, instead, pierces again the defenses of the Goristro's mind. 
The beast stands raging, and blindly charges Sharm, ignoring  Brudd's attack profiting from its distractions -that misses anyway.  The Goristro's horns hit brutally Sharm and knock him prone just aside a tall flame. 

View attachment 37948

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 6]
Devastation misses, Senara hits. 
The Goristro stands and charges Sharm. Brudd get an OA but misses. The Goristro hits and deals 26 dmg, pushes Sharm 2 squares, and knocks him prone.


NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     THE RUBBLE IN SQUARES F7-F8-G7-G8 MARK DIFFICULT TERRAIN


-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:69/131, HP:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7, Marked by Fire Archon 2 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows, Infernal wrath[/sblock]
-Senara HP:108/108, HS:8/9, AP:1 SW:1 +4 AC,Ref TENT[sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold, Shield[/sblock]  
-Goristro -425 hp, Marked by Sharm  
-Sharm HP:98/145+5t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 Prone[sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow, Anvil of Doom, Boggling smash[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:78/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Storm Cage, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:79/131 HS:10/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune, Healing word, Battle CryBattle Pyres[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -171 hp, Prone
-Rockfire Dreadnought 
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 
-Fire Giant -142 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:15/159, HS:13/15, AP:1 SW:1, [sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable, Crumpling slam, Vorpal tornado[/sblock]
-Feather HP:24/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone 
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp
-Hell Hound 2 -168 hp, BLIND (save), Prone, Marked by Kozaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2008)

*Sharm Brassback, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Sharm first uses a move action to regain his feet.  Then, he goes on full defense, but since he's not adjacent to a foe, he should have no trouble avoiding being hit, right?  (If he can also spend a healing surge, then he will do so.  If not, he is content to wait.)


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 17, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]Leif, Sharm is not adjacent to the Goristro, and he's prone. You need a move action to stand from prone. So I think you should rethink your action[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2008)

*Sharm Brassback, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Sharm's action edited.  Thanks, Ata.


----------



## Annalist (Dec 17, 2008)

Eiran blinked as Sharm flew through the air and landed prone next to him. He glanced down at the Minotaur warrior and winced. _Ouch._ The Goristro was definitely not holding back.

And Eiran was certainly not going to stand in its way if it decided to charge again. Shuffling back to a safer location, the young Wizard flung another _magic missile_ at the raging demon. _Go down already!_

Even with most of the group concentrating on the immense beast, it was proving to be incredibly resilient. _I wonder if I could devise a spell to charm one. It would make a wonderful bodyguard. Although it'd need to be housebroken first,_ he thought.

[sblock=Round 7 Actions]*Minor:* None
*Move:* Walk to N16.
*Standard:* Cast _magic missile_ at Goristro.

*Magic Missile*
*At-Will* * *Arcane, Force, Implement*
*Standard Action* / *Ranged* 20
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Intelligence vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 2d4 + Intelligence modifier force damage.

Attack Roll (lookup):
1d20+22 = 27 vs. Goristro

Damage Roll (lookup):
2d4+12 = 16[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Dec 17, 2008)

Brudd swings his great bastard sword bellowing, but is clearly about to miss by miles, but the Minotaur summons up abilities honed by training in service to his god and corrects his blades path.  Still it looks like his blow will fall short of harming the demon when his couters flare with magical light and at the last second the weapon jerks into line!

"Die in the name of Kord ye overgrown jessy!" Brudd bellows in glee as the great beast scrashes to the ground at his feet.

Grinning the Minotaur turns upon the remaining monsters and takes a single purposeful step (shifts to J8).

OOC: Sorry Ata, but could not resist looking up to see if Brudd's _*third*_ swing hit and happened to see that it was enough to down the Goristo.

[sblock= Mechanics]Righteous Brand (1d20+23=24, 1d12+16=18) Use reroll from Warpriest's strategy Righteous Brand reroll (1d20+23=27, 1d12+16=21) Get annoyed and use reoll from Couter's of the Second Chances 1d20+23=32 1d12+16=27 practically max damage![/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 17, 2008)

Sharm stands and puts himself in a defensive posture. Eiran misses the Goristro with his force missile, but it's Brudda that finally down the Demon. The Goristro's body falls with a huge noise, making the ground tremble from its weight. 
The Fire Archon boldly stays where it is and slashes again at Kozaar, and the Dragonborn falls unconscious to the ground.

View attachment 37953

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 6]
Devastation misses, Senara hits. 
The Goristro stands and charges Sharm. Brudd get an OA but misses. The Goristro hits and deals 26 dmg, pushes Sharm 2 squares, and knocks him prone.

The Goristro's dead. Kozaar takes 17 dmg and is unconscious.

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     THE RUBBLE IN SQUARES F7-F8-G7-G8 MARK DIFFICULT TERRAIN
     THE GORISTRO'S CORPSE MAKES IT DIFFICULT TERRAIN

-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:69/131, HP:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7, Marked by Fire Archon 2 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows, Infernal wrath[/sblock]
-Senara HP:108/108, HS:8/9, AP:1 SW:1 +4 AC,Ref TENT[sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold, Shield[/sblock]  
-Goristro
-Sharm HP:98/145+5t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 Prone[sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow, Anvil of Doom, Boggling smash[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:78/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Storm Cage, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:79/131 HS:10/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune, Healing word, Battle Cry, Warpriest strategyBattle Pyres, Couter of second chances[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -171 hp, Prone
-Rockfire Dreadnought 
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 
-Fire Giant -142 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:-2/159, Dying HS:13/15, AP:1 SW:1, [sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable, Crumpling slam, Vorpal tornado[/sblock]
-Feather HP:24/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone 
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp
-Hell Hound 2 -168 hp, BLIND (save), Prone, Marked by Kozaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Dec 17, 2008)

[sblock=Ahhh!]Ahh! I did not realize that Kozaar was that badly injured!  Can I use the Healing Word I was holding to use on Sharm on him Ata?  I am sure Brudd would have known he was in a bad way even though I missed it.  You will see in the IC thread me enquiring of Leif whether he wanted me to use my minor to healing word him as I had not expended my minor.

Perfectly understandable if you want me to wait until my next turn though.

If I can use it he heals 22 + surge value.Healing Word on Kozaar (5d6+5=22) [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 17, 2008)

[sblock=Halford]I'm sorry Half, but I'm playing the bad guys after all. I think the mistake was made and after all, Brudd himself might have missed his injuries to focus on the Goristro, right?
It's not so bad, if Kozaar doesn't make the save this round, you can heal him on the next, he's not going to die.
Heh. A leader's role is one of responsibility, I know...[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Dec 17, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Ata]Not bad at all really, Kozaar just looses a turn effectively.  I just feel bad for missing it in my check of the status chart.  Still folks need to holler for healing to.[/sblock]


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 17, 2008)

Kozaar bleeds.

[sblock]
Roll Lookup
1d20 → [13] = (13)

Death save...success!
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 17, 2008)

The Hell Hound breathes fire again in the direction of Kozaar, but the dragonborn manages to evade the flame.
The othr Hell Hound moves and explodes in a flame that reaches Sharm and Eiran too, but only Feather can't evade it.

View attachment 37956

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 6]
Devastation misses, Senara hits. 
The Goristro stands and charges Sharm. Brudd get an OA but misses. The Goristro hits and deals 26 dmg, pushes Sharm 2 squares, and knocks him prone.

The Goristro's dead. Kozaar takes 17 dmg and is unconscious.
...but he makes his death saving throw and regains 44 hp.
Both Hell hounds recharge one power. Feather takes 9 more dmg.

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     THE RUBBLE IN SQUARES F7-F8-G7-G8 MARK DIFFICULT TERRAIN


-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:69/131, HP:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7, Marked by Fire Archon 2 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows, Infernal wrath[/sblock]
-Senara HP:108/108, HS:8/9, AP:1 SW:1 +4 AC,Ref TENT[sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold, Shield[/sblock]  
-Goristro
-Sharm HP:98/145+5t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 Prone[sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow, Anvil of Doom, Boggling smash[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:78/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Storm Cage, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:79/131 HS:10/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune, Healing word, Battle Cry, Warpriest strategyBattle Pyres, Couter of second chances[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2 -171 hp, Prone
-Rockfire Dreadnought 
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 
-Fire Giant -142 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:-2/159,  HS:12/15, AP:1 SW:1, [sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable, Crumpling slam, Vorpal tornado[/sblock]
-Feather HP:15/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone 
-Hell Hound 1 -102 hp
-Hell Hound 2 -168 hp, BLIND (save), Prone, Marked by Kozaar
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 17, 2008)

Senara retreats away from the flanking hellhound, and drives a barrage of visions and hallucinations into the archon's mind.  If its defeated before she can attack, then she'll turn her power on the hellhound near her fallen ally instead.

[sblock=Action]Move Action I13

Standard: Illusionary Ambush target Fire Archon 2: Dazed UENT if miss (no CA).Roll Lookup

1d20+20; 1d20+20; 1d6+12 → [16,20] = *(36)* 
1d20+20; 1d20+20; 1d6+12 → [1,20] = (21) 
1d20+20; 1d20+20; 1d6+12 → [4,12] = (16) 

36 versus Will, 16 psychic damage to archon, -2 to attacks UENT, -2 next attack from psychic lock.

If the archon is dead on her turn, then attack Hell Hound 2 instead.  And attack is 38, since it's not prone.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]

HP 108/108. 8/9. AP 1. 

[sblock=Powers used] 

Shield, E
Prophecy of Doom, E
Prismatic Burst, E
Mesmeric Hold, E
Winter's Wrath, E 

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 17, 2008)

Seeing the dragonborn succumb to the fire archon's blade, Devastation steps to the side and attacks both enemies.

[sblock=ooc] Yikes.  Not liking being alone against two enemies...
Move action: shift to K4
Standard Action: Blood Squall vs. hellhound and fire archon, hit AC 33 twice for 9 damage and 15 ongoing damage (save ends).  Dang, I haven't rolled above a 10 in several rounds.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2008)

*Sharm Brassback, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Sharm is still in a bad way.  As much as he wants to take a moment and catch his breath, he knows that there is still much work to be done.  Sharm will use his Second Wind now, as he moves to N13, and attack the hellhound with his At-Will Crushing Surge, to gain 5 temp hp.  (he hopes.)

Attack=32
Damage=18
1d20+21=32, 2d8+9=18

Sharm's Healing Surge Value = 36


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 17, 2008)

[size=-2]theGoristro's dead, so Eiran and Brudd can act too[/size]


----------



## Halford (Dec 17, 2008)

Brudd moves up and swings his radiant blade at the archon, slamming it through the creatures form with a satisfied grunt as Devestation feels himself empowered by the might of Kord.

"Heal me downed comrade that he may fight on Boss!"  The Minotaur roars and holy light suffuses Kozaar's form awakening the Dragonborn to join the fray once again.

OOC: Devestation gain + 6 to hit the Archon and Kozaar heals 26 + surge value.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Move = Move to M6.
Standard = Righteous Brand, grants Devestation +6 to hit the Archon.
Minor = Healing Word on Kozaar for 26 + surge value.
Righteous Brand +6 to Devestation to hit. (1d20+23=35, 1d12+16=25) Healing Word (5d6+5=26) [/sblock]


----------



## Annalist (Dec 17, 2008)

Eiran quirked a brow in mild surprise as a wave of flames rushed by, narrowly missing him. He had almost forgotten about the other Hell Hound, but apparently it hadn't forgotten about him. _Sneaky lil' dog._

Careful to avoid the creature's fiery aura, Eiran retreated a safe distance behind Sharm. _No more getting burned for me, thank you very much._ And with a casual wave of his right hand, he let loose a _magic missile_.

The Wizard grinned as his mystic bolt struck the snarling Hound. He knew that it wouldn't be long now before he and his companions could delve deeper into Sxaraneen's domain. Soon, they were going to find the demon lord and exact their revenge.

[sblock=Round 8 Actions]*Minor:* None
*Move:* Walk to H14.
*Standard:* Cast _magic missile_ at Hell Hound #1.

*Magic Missile*
*At-Will* * *Arcane, Force, Implement*
*Standard Action* / *Ranged* 20
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Intelligence vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 2d4 + Intelligence modifier force damage.

Attack Roll (lookup):
1d20+22 = 35 vs. Hound #1

Damage Roll (lookup):
2d4+12 = 17[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 18, 2008)

Devastation only manages to hit the Hell Hound, while Senara attacks succesfully the Archon's mind. The elemental burns with growing intensity, and explodes again, disappearing and only leaving behing its weapon and armors. But the burst envelopes Kozaar and Devastation, as well as the hell Hound. The latter and the tiefling suffer little or no burn from the explosion, but Kozaar's lying body is burned again. 
Sharm moves right into the Hell Hound fiery aura, but only gets slightly hot and smashes the Hound's jaws. Immediately after, the beast is also nailed by Eiran's eldritch projectile.
 Brudd moves to attack the other Hell Hound, grantin Devastation some divine help in killing it. After that, his power also awakens Kozaar, lessening the pain from his burns.


View attachment 37966

[sblock=initiative and status, Round 7]
Devastation hits only the Hound. 
The fire archon is killed by Senara's attack and explodes, hitting both Devastation and Kozaar; for Devastation dmg is irrelevant, Kozaar takes 10 dmg and 5 ongoing fire dmg.
Sharm takes 1 dmg from the hell hound aura and hits it, regaining 5 t hp.
Since the Archon's dead I made Brudd attack the hound, hope it's all right.

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     THE RUBBLE IN SQUARES F7-F8-G7-G8 MARK DIFFICULT TERRAIN


-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:69/131, HP:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7, Marked by Fire Archon 2 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows, Infernal wrathBlood squall[/sblock]
-Senara HP:108/108, HS:8/9, AP:1 SW:1 +4 AC,Ref TENT[sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold, Shield[/sblock]  
-Goristro
-Sharm HP:98/145+9t, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 Prone[sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow, Anvil of Doom, Boggling smash[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:78/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Storm Cage, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:79/131 HS:10/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune, Healing word, Battle Cry, Warpriest strategyBattle Pyres, Couter of second chances[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2
-Rockfire Dreadnought 
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 
-Fire Giant -142 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:70/159,  HS:12/15, AP:1 SW:1, fire ongoing 5(save ends)[sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable, Crumpling slam, Vorpal tornado[/sblock]
-Feather HP:15/98, ongoing 10 fire dmg(save), Prone 
-Hell Hound 1 -137 hp
-Hell Hound 2 -202 hp, BLIND (save), Prone, Marked by Kozaar, ongoing dmg 15(save ends) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 18, 2008)

"Get the hell away from my griffon," Kozaar calls as he moves towards Feather, charging the Hellhound. 

[sblock]
Move to L12, Charge to N14, Basic Attack on Hellhound. 
Roll Lookup
1d20+25 → [8,25] = (33)

Roll Lookup
1d12+13 → [5,13] = (18) cold damage, mark the Hell Hound. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 18, 2008)

Kozaar hits the Hound, but that apparently doesn't discourage the demonic beast at all. The creature bursts once again in a deadly flame, that burns rather badly Kozaar, Sharm and Feather. While the two fierce warriors can take it, the poor Griffon, left alon to face the fire of the Hound for too long, finally dies, its feathers all aflame. 
A small consolation is that the other Hound bleeds to death from Devastation's blow.

View attachment 37969


[sblock=initiative and status, Round 7]
Devastation hits only the Hound. 
The fire archon is killed by Senara's attack and explodes, hitting both Devastation and Kozaar; for Devastation dmg is irrelevant, Kozaar takes 10 dmg and 5 ongoing fire dmg.
Sharm takes 1 dmg from the hell hound aura and hits it, regaining 5 t hp.
Since the Archon's dead I made Brudd attack the hound, hope it's all right.

Kozaar enter the Hound's aura and 10 fire dmg, and the Hell hound recharges a power.
The Hell hound hits all three targets for 33 dmg.

NOTE:THE BLUE SQUARE MARKS THE AREA MADE INTO DIFFICULT TERRAIN BY THE ICE STORM
     THE RUBBLE IN SQUARES F7-F8-G7-G8 MARK DIFFICULT TERRAIN


-Fire Archon 1 
-Devastation HP:69/131, HP:7/8, AP:1 SW:1 +7, Marked by Fire Archon 2 [sblock=expended]Hounding Strike, Dimming Blow, Fool's opportunity, From the Shadows, Infernal wrathBlood squall[/sblock]
-Senara HP:108/108, HS:8/9, AP:1 SW:1 +4 AC,Ref TENT[sblock=expended]Prismatic Burst,Winter's Wrath, Mesmeric Hold, Shield[/sblock]  
-Goristro
-Sharm HP:74/145, HS:13/14, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Relentless Assailant, Crushing Blow, Anvil of Doom, Boggling smash[/sblock]
-Eiran HP:78/109, HS:9/9, AP:1 SW:1 [sblock=expended]Shield, Prismatic Burst, Crushing Titan's Fist, Storm Cage, Ice Storm[/sblock] 
-Brudd HP:79/131 HS:10/11, AP:0 SW:1, +1 AC and Ref TSNT [sblock=expended]Mantle of Glory, Boots of the fencing Master, Sentinel Strike, Strenghten the Faithful, Divine Fortune, Healing word, Battle Cry, Warpriest strategyBattle Pyres, Couter of second chances[/sblock]
-Fire Archon 2
-Rockfire Dreadnought 
-Azer 1
-Azer 2 
-Fire Giant -142 hp, ongoing radiant 5(save) 
-Kozaar HP:39/159,  HS:12/15, AP:1 SW:1, fire ongoing 5(save ends)[sblock=Expended]Dragon Breath, Come and Get it, Unbreakable, Crumpling slam, Vorpal tornado[/sblock]
-Feather 
-Hell Hound 1 -155 hp
-Hell Hound 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 18, 2008)

Senara steps away from the fiery beast and stands near Eiran, whispering soothingly.  The enchantments she weaves into mind can lull the monster into endless slumber, or at least distract it from reality while her allies pound, slash, stab and blast it.  

"It looks like Feather died.  Again.  We probably don't have the time to put her back together right away Kozaar," she comments.

[sblock=Action]
The Hellhound was hit by Kozaar, so it should be Cold Vulnerable, right?  So Senara's Wintertouched kicks in?

Move: Move to H14.

Standard: Illusionary Ambush: Illusionary Ambush: P* R 10: +24 v W: H: 1d6+12 psychic and -2 attacks UENT

 target Hell Hound: Dazed UENT if miss (no CA). 

Roll Lookup

1d20+24; 1d20+24; 1d6+12 → [16,24] = *(40) *
1d20+24; 1d20+24; 1d6+12 → [5,24] = (29) 
1d20+24; 1d20+24; 1d6+12 → [3,12] = (15) 

15 psychic damage, -2 attacks UENT, -2 next attack PL
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]

HP 108/108. 8/9. AP 1. 

[sblock=Powers used] 

Shield, E
Prophecy of Doom, E
Prismatic Burst, E
Mesmeric Hold, E
Winter's Wrath, E 

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2008)

*Sharm Brassback, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Sharm violently assaults the Hell Hound again, using Crushing Surge (At-Will, L1, MP p. 7)

Attack: 1d20+21= 37  (Hit! Sharm is +5 more temp hp!)
Damage: 2d8+9= 14
1d20+21=37, 2d8+9=14


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 18, 2008)

...and the Hell Hound falls whining, while its flames goes out.

You have deserved your (short) rest!


----------



## Halford (Dec 18, 2008)

"Good job my comrades Kord will be well pleased with our efforts, I am just sorry that Feather died in the process.  Now who is in need of healing?" Brudd says clapping his hands together briskly and pulling out a bottle of armor polish which he begins to apply to his horns.

[sblock=Healing]Now I have always been a little confused about out of combat healing.  I presume that a Cleric can use his Healing Word abilities again and refresh them if the group takes a second five minute rest?  The idea being that if we have enough time everyone can spend their surges with 5d6+5 added.  If so Brudd does so.[/sblock]


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 18, 2008)

"Here, take these," Kozaar says, passing out Feybread to his friends. "Battle can be tiring, so it's best if we recover our strength."

_Now everyone in the party gets a +1 bonus to their surge value for the next 12 hours._


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2008)

*Sharm Brassback, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Sharm greedily devours the piece of feybread given to him by Kozaar, and says to Brudd, "I need some clerical attention, cousin.  Here, let me buff your horns for you." *BUFF* *BUFF* *BUFF* "Ahh, that's the luster you want!  Very formidable, Cousin!"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 18, 2008)

Devastation kneels down to catch his breath.  I could use some healing as well, he says with little emotion.  They proved a little more resilient than I had hoped.

[sblock=ooc] Dev is at 69/131, needing 62 hit points back with surges that restore 32 each.  I could just do 2 surges, as I doubt the 5d6+5 would actually get the 30 difference.  I'm fine either way.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2008)

*Sharm Brassback, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

Sharm gins broadly at Devastation, a disconcerting sight to say the least(!), and says, "Yes, but just think how _THEY_ feel about it.  Or, rather, how they would feel, if they could feel anything at all now."


----------



## Victim (Dec 18, 2008)

Senara nibbles on the elven bread.  "Thanks."  She looks up at the two minotaurs, "Oh?  I didn't it was like that between you two... "

"More seriously, I think we should avoid unnecessary delays at the moment - we don't want Sxaraneen to bring any more of his forces to bear against us."


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2008)

*Sharm Brassback, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

"Like that?  Like what?" says Sharm.  And then, suddenly, comes the dawn.  "Now just wait a cottonpicking minute, sister!  You _know_ better than that!  Why, I was ..... just ....."  Sharm blushes intensely and turns away.  But he immediately returns to get his healing!  "You'll still help me, won'tcha cuz?  No matter what that crazy wench says."

As stated in OOC, Sharm spends two healing surges as rapidly as possible for 72hp.

Initiative: 25 Sharm's init. for 2nd combat. Sharm's init. for 2nd combat. (1d20+16=25)

[sblock="cottonpicking"]It's a southern thing.  Don't worry about it. [/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Dec 19, 2008)

"Ha, your just jealous I've always felt dead sorry fer ye poor hornless folks.  Its no kinda life."  Brudd manages between bites of feybread.

"Cheers Kozaar, good stuff.  Speakin of sharin' the wealth can anyone use this?" The Minotaur holds out a pulseing ruby the size of a fist.

OOC:Init 22.

[sblock=Healing used]Brudd expends his last Healing Word upon himself, I am fairly sure he still has one left though I will double check expends two healing surges and used Bastion of Health on *Eiran* so that he can recover 7hp over his surge value. [/sblock]

[sblock=Free loot!]Brudd also has a Power Jewel from page 176 of the Adventurer's Vault which I have realized he cannot actually use as it requires an encounter power of 3rd level or lower.  If anyone can use it they are welcome to it, first come first served I figure. [/sblock]

[sblock=Rolls]Init (1d20+16=22) Healing Word (5d6+5=27) Bastion of Health (1d6+5=7) [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2008)

*Sharm Brassback, Minotaur Battlerager Fighter L20 - Dreadnought Paragon Path*

"What, Brudd?  You didn't save a healing spell for your favorite cousin?"  "Never mind, don't need 'em anyway." 


OOC:  As I compute Sharm's hp, currently he has the full complement of 145hp. [+5 temp, but those went away when the fight ended, right?]


----------

